# [Gechi] Sito ufficiale (parte tecnica)

## fedeliallalinea

Allora come mi ha detto Shev ho aperto questo post per discutere cosa utilizzare per realizzare il sito, quindi l'altro post lasciatelo per discutere i contenuti. Premetto che non sono un esperto di web ma volevo approfittare di questa occasione in primo luogo per dare il mio supporto ai gechi e in secondo luogo per imparare qualcosa di nuovo. Che dire d'altro lascio la parola a chi a piu' esperienza di me a proporre delle soluzioni.

----------

## innovatel

Allora, spett. ing  :Very Happy: 

io sviluppo web per lavoro quindi mi sono imparato qualcosa

dal punto di vista grafico sono impedito di natura, ma a codice me la cavo  :Smile: 

per il CMS ho già suggerito e-xoops (www.exoops.com) :

_ comodo

_ facile da installare

_ Estendibile come moduli

_ Possibilità di personalizzarne il layout

per il resto sono qua ... chiedete e se sò rispondo  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Anche se non so se e quanto aiuterò "da questa parte", se mi permettete di dire la mia io inizierei dalla scelta fondamentale che poi porta il resto come diretta conseguenza: si usa un CMS (o simile) già esistente o se ne crea uno ad hoc per il sito del Gechi (e se si crea ad hoc in che linguaggio)?

Scelto questo già si esclude dalla discussione una buona fetta di argomenti.  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Io avevo valutato l'ipotesi di realizzare una cosa ad hoc da zero. Secondo me è la scelta migliore... comunque siamo qui per decidere.

Per gli strumenti... bè la prima scelta ricade (ovviamente) su PHP+MySQL, ma volendo possiamo anche puntare su qualcos'altro. Voi cosa proponete?

P.S. - Per quanto riguarda l'hosting com'è la situazione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Io avevo valutato l'ipotesi di realizzare una cosa ad hoc da zero. Secondo me è la scelta migliore... comunque siamo qui per decidere.
> 
> Per gli strumenti... bè la prima scelta ricade (ovviamente) su PHP+MySQL, ma volendo possiamo anche puntare su qualcos'altro. Voi cosa proponete?
> 
> P.S. - Per quanto riguarda l'hosting com'è la situazione?

 

Io avevo messo giu' una bozza del sito ma era una cosa statica fatta in xhtml

e css la ripostero' quando cerri la mettera' sul suo sito. Io sono d'accordo con

emi di fare qualcosa da zero pero' vediamo cosa propongono gli altri.

----------

## innovatel

allora io sono per entrambi le soluzioni anche se sono opposte. mi spiego

sviluppare da 0 possiamo dire: è nostro ma non so quanto tempo abbiamo da dedicare allo sviluppo e quindi si "perde" del tempo per i contenuti

usare un CMS ... è il contrario di prima.

dipende che vogliamo fare. subito qualcosa on line oppure far aspettare?

----------

## zUgLiO

Potrebbe essere interessante creare un CMS da 0 per il sito,e poi portarlo avanti come progetto per diffonderlo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere interessante creare un CMS da 0 per il sito,e poi portarlo avanti come progetto per diffonderlo

 

Penso che questo sia un po' troppo bisognerebbe dedicare molto tempo (non

sono sicuro di quello che ho detto).

----------

## codadilupo

ne dico una, e poi torno subito al mio posto  :Wink: 

e se cominciassimo con un CMS, magari porprio e-xoops, e, con calma, ci si dedicasse alla scrittura di quello GeCoso ? Chesso', magari dando una scadenza, tipo un anno, cosi' da festeggiare in grande stile  :Wink: 

Potreste dividere il gruppo tecnico in due filoni: chi si occupa della realizzazione da zero, e chi, invece, porta avanti le risorse già disponibili per il gruppo dei contenuti.

Chiaramente, i gruppi non dovrebbero essere stagni.

Sostanzialmente, il gruppo contenuti, formula richieste al gruppo sviluppo, su cosa servirebbe, e, nel contempo, riceve feedback dal gruppo risorse, su cosa é possibile, de facto, sviluppare/gestire al momento.

Dal canto loro, i gruppi risorse e sviluppo collaborano all'implementazione dell'esistente, in vista della migrazione. 

.... ok, mo' e' meglio che non bevo la sera a tavola !!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda, che gli é presa la mania del management, da quando lo hanno fatto responsabile EDP (seee! Sulla carta! In pratica sto facendo l'uomo delle pulizie, per cercare di sistemare il casino che ha lasciato il vecchio responsabile   :Laughing:  )

----------

## neon

Pienamente daccordo con l'dea di emi di creare un CMS tutto nostro  :Cool:  (voto per php+mysql)

ed ancora più daccordo con lidea di coda di usarne momentaneamente uno già esistente. (voto e107)

/me pronto a dare una mano all'eventuale sviluppo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

Non so se vale la pena impostare un progetto (parlo di un CMS già esistente) con l'intenzione di doverlo buttare... Dico questo perchè nella prima fase i contenuti verrebbero impostati sulla base del CMS esistente e di conseguenza (credo) tenderemmo a realizzare una imitazione del primo. Non lo so... forse non è l'ora adatta per pensare a queste cose  :Rolling Eyes: 

Una cosa è certa... prima di scrivere una riga di codice voglio l'organizzazione del sito sulla scrivania  :Cool:  quindi al lavoro...

----------

## codadilupo

 *emi wrote:*   

> Dico questo perchè nella prima fase i contenuti verrebbero impostati sulla base del CMS esistente e di conseguenza (credo) tenderemmo a realizzare una imitazione del primo.

 

d'accordissimo su questo. Il rischio c'e'. Pero', é anche vero che dipende da noi, trovare gli escamotage per gestire il primo, senza per questo trovarci a crearne un clone, no ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Una cosa è certa... prima di scrivere una riga di codice voglio l'organizzazione del sito sulla scrivania  quindi al lavoro...

 

ancora piu' che d'accordo.

Coda

----------

## emix

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> d'accordissimo su questo. Il rischio c'e'. Pero', é anche vero che dipende da noi, trovare gli escamotage per gestire il primo, senza per questo trovarci a crearne un clone, no ? 

 

Certo... comunque per me non ci sono problemi, se saremo abbastanza numerosi potremo gestire tranquillamente due progetti paralleli.

----------

## hardskin1

Io vorrei citare Zope. Non l'ho mai usato ma sembra molto interessante. http://www.zope.org/

----------

## innovatel

scusate, la migrazione da uno fatto ad uno da fare mi sembra "comica"

non si rischia di perdere 10 volte tanto di tempo? bisognerebbe studiare quello fatto, capire il database e poi progettare un database che si adatti a quello esistente, fare la codifica dei dati per il travaso ed infine lo sviluppo di quello nuovo ...

 :Rolling Eyes:  non mi pare una gran bella idea  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> scusate, la migrazione da uno fatto ad uno da fare mi sembra "comica"
> 
> non si rischia di perdere 10 volte tanto di tempo? bisognerebbe studiare quello fatto, capire il database e poi progettare un database che si adatti a quello esistente, fare la codifica dei dati per il travaso ed infine lo sviluppo di quello nuovo ...

 

La tua osservazione è legittima. L'utilizzo di un CMS di passaggio dovrebbe servire per presentare un sito in tempi accettabilmente brevi e per non attendere lo sviluppo di quello nostro. Da un lato è vero che la migrazione dal "vecchio" al "nuovo" sarebbe un pò laboriosa, ma sicuramente non impossibile. Considera che utilizziamo strumenti open source... la struttura del database la possiamo vedere  :Wink: 

L'alternativa potrebbe essere la realizzazzione di un sito per passi... Cioè realizzare in tempi ragionevolmente brevi una base che, se progettata bene, garantisca lo sviluppo di funzionalità aggiuntive. Questo approccio secondo me potrebbe essere quello più corretto, perchè possiamo prevedere periodi di sviluppo, testing e rilascio. Per esperienza vi posso dire che sviluppare un progetto che è già grosso in partenza non è una cosa semplice.

Avanti con le idee  :Wink: 

----------

## Naspe

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'alternativa potrebbe essere la realizzazzione di un sito per passi... Cioè realizzare in tempi ragionevolmente brevi una base che, se progettata bene, garantisca lo sviluppo di funzionalità aggiuntive. Questo approccio secondo me potrebbe essere quello più corretto, perchè possiamo prevedere periodi di sviluppo, testing e rilascio. Per esperienza vi posso dire che sviluppare un progetto che è già grosso in partenza non è una cosa semplice. 
> 
> 

 

Io sono d'accordo con questa versione. Secondo me uno sviluppo graduale e ben struturato del sito è meglio piuttosto che utilizzarne uno di passaggio. Cmq se si dovesse scegliere per il sito di passaggio che ne dite di PHPNuke? A me piace un sacco, è ben strutturato, e c'è una gran quantita di moduli e addons.

P.S.: Per collaborare al sito? Dove posto la mia disponibilita? Qui va bene? Ma perchè io cado sepre dalle nuvole?   :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> P.S.: Per collaborare al sito? Dove posto la mia disponibilita? Qui va bene? Ma perchè io cado sepre dalle nuvole?  

 

L'hai già data  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Premesso che occorrerebbero maggiori dettagli sull'hosting (inutile discutere su zope se poi il provider scelto non darà il supporto python), per questo fino a che non ci sono maggiori dettagli suggerirei php+mysql.

Detto questo, non vorrei che ci fosse una dispersione ecessiva di risorse nel pensare a aviluppare da 0 un CMS (anche se l'idea é intirgante) quando forse si potrebbe considerare qualcosa di esistente (magari di nuova generazione come e107 o E-Xoops) ed eventualmente estenderlo sviluppando plugin ad'hoc (poi chissà... si potrebbe anche forkarlo  :Wink: 

...E ricordiamoci di non lasciare fuori gli utenti i non vedenti o gli utenti di lynxs!

----------

## hardskin1

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o gli utenti di lynxs!

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naspe

Effettivamente il problema dell'hosting nn è da sottovalutare  :Very Happy: 

Cmq secondo me la soluzione PHP+MySQL resta la migliore.

Per quanto riguarda lo sviluppo di plughini ad-hoc per il sito credo sia una cosa fattibile, in genere questi CMS hanno una buona documentazione che spiega come implementare moduli aggiuntivi (almeno PHPNuke la ha  :Smile:  ).

Cmq se possibile mi piacerebbe partecipare "attivamente" alla realizzazione del sito (so che starete storcendo il naso ma se di linux nn ci capisco na fava, con PHP e MySQL me la cavo benino    :Cool:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Cmq se possibile mi piacerebbe partecipare "attivamente" alla realizzazione del sito (so che starete storcendo il naso ma se di linux nn ci capisco na fava, con PHP e MySQL me la cavo benino    )

 

Nessuno stroce il naso anzi piu' siamo meglio e'.

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Premesso che occorrerebbero maggiori dettagli sull'hosting (inutile discutere su zope se poi il provider scelto non darà il supporto python), per questo fino a che non ci sono maggiori dettagli suggerirei php+mysql.

 

Bè io credo che prima si debba scegliere cosa fare e poi si cerca un servizio di hosting che soddisfi le richieste... mi sbaglio?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Detto questo, non vorrei che ci fosse una dispersione ecessiva di risorse nel pensare a aviluppare da 0 un CMS (anche se l'idea é intirgante) quando forse si potrebbe considerare qualcosa di esistente (magari di nuova generazione come e107 o E-Xoops) ed eventualmente estenderlo sviluppando plugin ad'hoc (poi chissà... si potrebbe anche forkarlo 

 

Sinceramente io non ho mai usato un CMS, ma quelli che ho visto andando in giro per internet mi hanno sempre dato un senso di confusione. Non mi fraintendete, non dico che i CMS che ci sono non siano degli ottimi progetti (me ne guardo bene dal dirlo), però non possiamo dire usiamo questo piuttosto che un altro, per il semplice fatto che ancora neanche sappiamo cosa debba contenere questo sito. Poi ci ritroviamo a scegliere un CMS che sul campo si rivela insoddisfacente. Considera poi che noi non dobbiamo sviluppare un CMS che soddisfi quante più persone possibili, o che debba avere chissà quale strana caratteristica. Quello che dobbiamo fare è un programma (perchè un sito è pur sempre un programma) adatto alle nostre esigenze, ne più ne meno. Tutto questo IMHO.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...E ricordiamoci di non lasciare fuori gli utenti i non vedenti o gli utenti di lynxs!

 

Questo è il requisito principale... sviluppare seguendo gli standard del W3C.

----------

## Sparker

Il progetto mi intriga. Mi piacerebbe partecipare.

Ultimamente ho lavorato parecchio con php+mysql, anche se sono ancora un po' acerbo (ho creato una gestione circolari e un o strumento per creare questionari on-line per una scuola, e ora sto lavorando ad un programma di gestione riunioni)

Penso che php+mysql sia l'obbligo (anche se preferirei php+postgress poiche' supporta transizioni e trigger)

L'ottimo sarebbe utilizzare il php5 visto che sara' piu' orientato agli oggetti. (Qualcuno se se c'e' una release date?)

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Se posso dare il mio contributo alladiscussione suggerirei PostgreSQL con DB, in particolare per le SP che aiutano molto nella gestione di un progetto.

Cmq linguaggio da quello che ho visto mi piace molto il python, mentre PHP non mi piace molto... troppo web based

un'altra caratteristica importante secondo me dovrebbe essere la possibilità di avere dei web service che mandino i dati in output in formato XML, ho sviluppato in XML un sito recentemente e non potrei più farne a meno. Semplifica notevolmente la gestione dei siti... purtroppo l'ho fatto in ASP per la ditta in cui lavoro...

Spero di non aver detto troppe cavolate   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

Seconda "piccola" incursione  :Smile: 

Ci tengo a ricordare che il Gechi non ha come missione quella di divenire un portale complicatissimo con mille servizi e offerte, tutt'altro.

Il Gechi sarà, come più volte ripetuto, una specie di interfaccia italiana tra Gentoo (la comunità gentoo) e chi è interessato al nostro rapidissimo pinguino. Avrà lo scopo di organizzare periodicamente i GDay, organizzare la presenza di gentoo alle varie manifestazioni (webbit, linuxday, etc) e poche altre cosette di questo genere (almeno all'inizio). Non offrirà servizi come web mail, forum e tutto il resto, già li abbiamo negli altri due siti gentoo.it e gentoo-italia.org (massimo avremo una mail del tipo @gechi.it e una ML per la gestione, tutto qui, ma non impattano sulla complessità del sito).

Chiarito questo (sempre che tutti la vedano in questo modo, sia chiaro. Se vedete il gechi come qualcosa di diverso allora spiegatemelo così mi adeguo. Tutto questo era imho  :Very Happy:  ), mi pare ovvio che il sito in se' non abbia bisogno di cose troppo complesse, gestione di funzionalità avanzate e complicazioni varie.

Dovrà semplicemente permettere di: inserire materiale, ricevere segnalazioni e inviti, inserire news e cosette simili. 

Quindi basta un CMS minimale, semplice ma che ci dia la giusta versatilità e potenza per gestire queste poche cose. Che poi in futuro le attività del gechi si possano espandere e con esse le caratteristiche del nostro CMS non lo discuto, ma non perdiamo di vista l'obiettivo reale e immediato.

Tutto condito da un'unico e immenso IMHO  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dovrà semplicemente permettere di: inserire materiale, ricevere segnalazioni e inviti, inserire news e cosette simili. 
> 
> Quindi basta un CMS minimale, semplice ma che ci dia la giusta versatilità e potenza per gestire queste poche cose. Che poi in futuro le attività del gechi si possano espandere e con esse le caratteristiche del nostro CMS non lo discuto, ma non perdiamo di vista l'obiettivo reale e immediato.

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Shev le cose complicate non mi piacciono tanto

e tendono il piu' delle volte a diventare oscene e magari con funzionalita'

inutili. Chiaramente IMHO

----------

## doom.it

Concordo con Shev, punterei a un sito snello, essenziale e soprattutto che sia pronto in tempi record  :Wink: 

Unica nota, riporto dall'altro post l'idea di una pagina "personale" per ogni geco.... cosi potete gia pensare alle soluzioni "tecniche" possibili qualora quest'idea venisse approvata a livello di "contenuti"  :Wink: 

ciao

DooM

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dovrà semplicemente permettere di: inserire materiale, ricevere segnalazioni e inviti, inserire news e cosette simili. 
> 
> Quindi basta un CMS minimale, semplice ma che ci dia la giusta versatilità e potenza per gestire queste poche cose. Che poi in futuro le attività del gechi si possano espandere e con esse le caratteristiche del nostro CMS non lo discuto, ma non perdiamo di vista l'obiettivo reale e immediato.

 

Sono d'accordo con te... ed è per questo che sono sempre più convinto nella realizzazione di un portale tutto nostro. In fondo siamo un gruppo abbastanza numeroso, e credo anche abbastanza competente. Non credo che nascano delle problematiche insormontabili. Il problema più grosso sarà soltanto l'organizzazione dello sviluppo.

Per esempio sarà necessario definire delle linee guida di programmazione, in modo da avere un codice quanto più uniforme possibile.

----------

## emix

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Se posso dare il mio contributo alladiscussione suggerirei PostgreSQL con DB, in particolare per le SP che aiutano molto nella gestione di un progetto.
> 
> Cmq linguaggio da quello che ho visto mi piace molto il python, mentre PHP non mi piace molto... troppo web based
> 
> un'altra caratteristica importante secondo me dovrebbe essere la possibilità di avere dei web service che mandino i dati in output in formato XML, ho sviluppato in XML un sito recentemente e non potrei più farne a meno. Semplifica notevolmente la gestione dei siti... purtroppo l'ho fatto in ASP per la ditta in cui lavoro...
> ...

 

Penso che tu abbia dato degli spunti molto interessanti. Il discorso di Python + PostreSQL mi intriga parecchio, anche se dovrei imparare un pò (ma non è un problema).

Il PHP diciamo che è un buon compromesso... ha degli strumenti di programmazione OO che aiuterebbero parecchio nello sviluppo in team, inoltre la programmazione in PHP è molto veloce ed è un linguaggio che bene o male conoscono tutti o che si impara in fretta. D'altro canto è vero che come linguaggio è un pò una ciofeca... non ha strumenti validi di debug ed è un pò indietro rispetto a linguaggi concorrenti. La strada PHP5 mi sembra al momento poco percorribile, per il fatto che ancora è un linguaggio in via di sviluppo. Anche se dovessero rilasciare una versione definitiva entro l'anno non possiamo utilizzarlo perchè c'è il rischio che modifichino il comportamento di qualche funzione.

Altre possibilità non ce ne sono... il Java è molto potente, ma non mi convince anche perchè ha una curva di apprendimento troppo elvata.

Come? qualcuno ha parlato di ASP? Cos'è?  :Laughing: 

P.S. - Mi interessa molto il discorso XML, dove posso documentarmi un pò a riguardo?

----------

## teknux

allora innanzi tutto eccomi nel nuovo topic, sperando di essere utile  :Wink: 

<imho>

1 - concordo con l'idea di partire con un nostro CMS da 0 e nessuno ci vieta di cominciare in (x)html statico per poi *dinamizzarlo* con calma ed in base alle esigenze. in questo modo sarà relativamente più facile buttare giù un layout (che è un argomento che prima o poi sarebbe stato affrontato in ogni caso e per forza di cose) e poi adattare il codice di conseguenza in base alle esigenze che via via si presentano. sarebbe interessante poter sviluppare da subito una struttura modulare, ma credo che questo sia solo il passo successivo all'attuale argomento.

qualcuno più competente di me mi corregga se ho detto vaccate  :Razz: 

2 - concordo anche con l'idea del php+mysql anche se nell'altro topic avevo timidamente sparato l'idea di usare python. in particolare io direi di sfrutare xhtml/xml per i contenuti e la formattazione delle pagine, credo sia l'idea migliore da un punto di vista pratico/standardizzato/estetico. attraverso i css possiamo gestire anche il layout in base al browser etc etc

a proposito di questo, emi: prova a fare un salto su html.it dove troverai alcuni tutorial per xml e xhtml fatti abbastanza decentemente. inoltre sul sito di apogeo puoi trovare un ebook di 50 pagine gratuito che introduce all'xml.

3 - quanto all'idea di usare la OOP in php lo trovo quantomeno suicida, visto che php supporta oop giusto per dire, ci si incasinerebbe troppo. se non altro con la procedurale ci si riesce a smanazzare un po' tutti. anche qui correggetemi se sbaglio.

</imho>

saluti,

tek

----------

## innovatel

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> (voto e107)

 

l'ho provato ora al volo. non sembra per nulla fatto male. Onestamente mi hai messo in crisi su quale usare per il mio sito.

Unica cosa che ho trovato ad occhio come limitazione sono le categorie: con exoops puoi fare sottocategorie all'infinito qua mi pare che non puoi proprio fare le sottocategorie

domani leggo con calma gli altri post e risp

----------

## Ginko

Se posso dire la mia, nonostante i gia' numerosi ed autorevoli interventi  :Wink: 

Mi sembra che i piu' si stiano orientando per una soluzione ad-hoc creata su misura per le esigenze dei Gechi. Mi associo! Credo che la cosa rientri nello spirito stesso di Gentoo (quante distro esistevano prima della nascita della mitica?).

La cosa che invece non mi e' chiara e' il perche' si stia parlando di come fare e non di cosa fare.

Mi spiego : in base a quali parametri si sta valutando la scelta di postgres invece che mysql, di PHP invece di Perl, ecc? Perche' non proviamo a stendere una serie di requisiti che ci aiutino ad identificare le soluzioni tecniche da adottare?

Il mio suggerimento e' di adottare un'attaggiamento professionale nei confronti del progetto (dal punto di vista dei formalismi e dei processi intendo, non da quello umano ovviamente  :Smile: 

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> P.S. - Mi interessa molto il discorso XML, dove posso documentarmi un pò a riguardo?

 

Io ho comprato il libro dello o'reilly XML guida di riferimento e son partito da li e dal sito del W3C...

Poi visto che ho lavorato in asp la documentazione del DOMXML di MS

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> cosa che invece non mi e' chiara e' il perche' si stia parlando di come fare e non di cosa fare.
> 
> Mi spiego : in base a quali parametri si sta valutando la scelta di postgres invece che mysql, di PHP invece di Perl, ecc? Perche' non proviamo a stendere una serie di requisiti che ci aiutino ad identificare le soluzioni tecniche da adottare?

 

Infatti stiamo aspettando che il gruppo che si occupa dei contenuti arrivi ad una decisione. Qui stiamo parlando un pò dei pregi e dei difetti dell'una o dell'altra soluzione. Inoltre (IMHO) data la non eccessiva complessità del progetto, alla fine uno strumento vale l'altro.

----------

## emix

 *teknux wrote:*   

> l'idea di usare la OOP in php lo trovo quantomeno suicida, visto che php supporta oop giusto per dire, ci si incasinerebbe troppo. se non altro con la procedurale ci si riesce a smanazzare un po' tutti. anche qui correggetemi se sbaglio.

 

E' vero che la OOP in PHP non è elegantissima, però quei pochi strumenti che mette a disposizione (classi, ereditarietà, ecc.) se usati bene possono essere un gran vantaggio. Pensate sempre che lavoriamo in team, quindi ognuno avrà un compito... per esempio a te viene assegnato lo sviluppo di una classe che ha determinati metodi... agli altri non interessa come implementi quella classe, però sapranno come usarla. Inoltre se vorrai cambiare implementazione in corso, il resto del progetto rimarrebbe inalterato. Per non parlare poi della pulizia del codice. Eviteremmo tutto quel miscuglio di XHTML e PHP.

Non so se sono stato chiaro... magari mi sbaglio.

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Il mio suggerimento e' di adottare un'attaggiamento professionale nei confronti del progetto

 

Concordo.

Una specie di specifica, seppur molto rozza e provvisoria può essere estratta da quanto detto nel topic contenuti. Provo a riprendere le varie idee: 

- home & news : la home sarà occupata principalmente da un breve messaggio di benvenuto e dalle news legate ai Gechi; ogni utente appartenente al gruppo news deve poter inserire news e informazioni

- manifesto : paginetta tendenzialmente immutabile contenente la missione e gli obiettivi del Gechi

- contatti : serie di form da compilare per richiedere la partecipazione del Gechi ad un evento, chiedere consulenza et similia

- appuntamenti : carrellata di eventi in programma, appuntamento per i vari GDay, interventi e simili. Una specie di calendario degli appuntamenti in programma

- photo gallery / eventi: gallerie di foto relative ad ogni evento, con commenti, curiosità e resoconti

- fun : di tutto un po', da foto curiose a esperienza interessanti, programmi simpatici e compagnia

- progetti & ebuild : spazio per i vari progetti e utility, con link per il download, breve presentazione e doc online (del progetto)

Questo è il nucleo di base del sito, le sezioni che pare abbiano avuto il consenso di tutti. Da questa breve descrizione si possono dedurre le varie caratteristiche che ci servono, che il nostro eventuale CMS geccoso dovrebbe implementare o che il CMS già fatto dovrebbe avere:

- gestione dei gruppi/permessi: solo chi è autorizzato può aggiungere materiale e news. Interessante quindi sarebbe implementare diversi gruppi con ovviamente privilegi differenti: un gruppo news per chi si occuperà di gestire le news, un gruppo eventi per chi deve inserire materiale, etc.

- gestione automatica delle news, con interfaccia per l'inserimento, archivio e solite cose

- gestione della pagina dei contatti per la richiesta di partecipazione/aiuto. Qui ci si può sbizzarrire sul tipo di organizzazione e gestione. Onestamente non ho pensato ancora a niente di particolare

- una specie di calendario per gli appuntamenti, se gestito automaticamente sarebbe una figata. Del tipo che tramite interfaccia si inseriscono i dati del tal evento (data di svolgimento, argomento, titolo, organizzatori, partecipanti, etc) e viene creata la voce nel calendario. Calendario che si presenta come quello classico, con evidenziati i giorni in cui c'è qualche evento, qualche ricorrenza o simili (voci linkabili per ottenere le info relative)

- gestione di gallerie di foto con relativi commenti, opinioni, recensioni

- la sezione fun non ho idea di cosa sarà alla fine; mi aspetto ci vengano messe cose di vario genere, da immagini a racconti, quindi anche la loro gestione automatizzata è un po' fumosa ancora. Credo cmq si possa accumunare la gestione della sezione fun con quella di programmi & ebuild: dovrebbe essere possibile aggiungere un file con commento sul file stesso, nome del progetto/ebuild/oggetto/file e cosette del genere. 

Queste sono le prime cose che mi sono venute in mente e quanto si è più o meno deciso/discusso finora.

Si potrebbe aggiungere la gestione delle home personali degli utenti, quindi di una paginetta con l'elenco degli iscritti e link alle relativa home (caratterizzate possibilmente da layout comune). Questa storia delle home non è ancora stata chiarita o decisa, ma potrebbe cmq essere una funzionalità del CMs che farebbe comodo in futuro.

Se qualcuno ha voglia di riprendere questo mio topic e stendere una specifica un po' più chiara e rigorosa ben venga, di dettagli da aggiungere o estendere ce ne sarebbero parecchi. Soprattutto non avendo mai usato moltissimo i vari CMS e non avendone mai realizzato uno, io posso aver dimenticato/sottovalutato/sopravvalutato qualche dettaglio nella mia frettolosa analisi, dettagli che uno più esperto può riprendere e trattare con maggiore cura.

Io il sasso l'ho lanciato, vediamo chi ho beccato  :Laughing: 

----------

## emix

Per quanto riguarda la gestione degli utenti:

```
Il sito è organizzato in sezioni. Ad ogni sezione è associato un gruppo. Un utente per poter amministrare i contenuti di una sezione deve essere registrato, autenticato (mediante userid e password) e inoltre deve appartenere al gruppo relativo a quella sezione.

Si può pensare di utilizzare un gruppo speciale chiamato "root". Gli utenti appartenenti al suddetto gruppo possono amministrare ogni sezione del sito, registrare gli account degli utenti, eliminarli e gestire l'assegnazione dei vari gruppi.
```

continua...

----------

## Ginko

Riguardo alla architettura del sistema, siete d'accordo su questi punti ?

La generazione HTML e' automatizzata per tutte quelle pagine il cui contenuto e' in qualche modo dinamico.

Il sistema di generazione automatica prevede l'esistenza di un front-end engine responsabile della generazione del codice HTML e di uno o piu' back-end engines responsabili della memorizzazione e gestione dei contenuti dinamici.

Il front-end engine si avvale di  templates e di fogli di stile per la generazione HTMl con look & feel consistente.

Il back-end engine si avvale di risorse di sistema come FS, DB evtl. rete per la memorizzazione e la gestione dei dati.

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Riguardo alla architettura del sistema, siete d'accordo su questi punti ?
> 
> La generazione HTML e' automatizzata per tutte quelle pagine il cui contenuto e' in qualche modo dinamico.
> 
> Il sistema di generazione automatica prevede l'esistenza di un front-end engine responsabile della generazione del codice HTML e di uno o piu' back-end engines responsabili della memorizzazione e gestione dei contenuti dinamici.
> ...

 

Mi sembra perfetto...

----------

## paolo

Manco 3 giorni e volete organizzare tutto senza me  :Wink: 

Porto la mia umile esperienza che compie i 3 anni e mezzo di webdeveloping di lavoro apprezzato e retribuito in PHP  :Smile: 

Direi che sviluppare da 0 è una bella avventura e come insegna ogni prof di informatica che si rispetti: "perchè fare del lavoro che hanno fatto già altri e che sicuramente hanno fatto meglio di noi?".

Quindi direi che un bel CMS (php magari  :Smile:  ) è quello che ci vuole, almeno come base.

Mi sembra che un classico phpnuke sia in grado di soddisfare a_pieno le "nostre" esigenze.

Cmq ogni CMS che si rispetti è in grado di usare plugin (a tempo perso ne sto sviluppando uno proprio per phpnuke: sarà utilissimo a tutto il mondo!  :Cool:  ) ed essendo sempre Open, saremo anche in grado di intervenire sul codice, ecc.

Per non parlare della sicurezza e di tante altre cose.

Se dovessimo scegliere per creare del nostro da 0 (ottima la strada dell'html statico che man a mano rendiamo dinamico) sono sempre disponibile! (In verità mi piace piu' la strada/sfida del fai-da-te ma ne riconosco la limitatezza)

Oltre a questo aggiungo che il sito potrebbe essere ospitato sotto un account da rivenditore di www.widestore.net che a me verrebbe 60Euri l'anno.

(Purtroppo non amministro più nessun webserver sul quale spadroneggiare  :Smile:  )

Paolo, pronto, disponibile e scalpitante!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qua ora posso postare la bozza della grafica che avevo fatto tempo fa

con un mio amico. La pagina e' statica fatta in xhtml e css es e' validata.

La trovate qui.

----------

## Ginko

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Oltre a questo aggiungo che il sito potrebbe essere ospitato sotto un account da rivenditore di www.widestore.net che a me verrebbe 60Euri l'anno.

 

Io conosco questo che offre di tutto e di piu' (su Linux) per 1.90$ al mese.

--Gianluca

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco qua ora posso postare la bozza della grafica che avevo fatto tempo fa
> 
> con un mio amico. La pagina e' statica fatta in xhtml e css es e' validata.
> 
> La trovate qui.

 

Mi piace. Semplice e pulita. Per me e' OK.

--Gianluca

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Mi piace. Semplice e pulita. Per me e' OK.

 

concordo. Pero' i css li cambierei, con qualcosa di piu' a tono.... appena peach resuscita  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> concordo. Pero' i css li cambierei, con qualcosa di piu' a tono.... appena peach resuscita 
> 
> Coda

 

In che senso???

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In che senso???

 

nel senso che colori e font dovrebbero richiamare intuitivamente quelli che sono stati scelti per il logo dei gechi.... no ?  Solo che queste info le sa peach....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   In che senso??? 
> 
> nel senso che colori e font dovrebbero richiamare intuitivamente quelli che sono stati scelti per il logo dei gechi.... no ?  Solo che queste info le sa peach.... 
> 
> Coda

 

Lo avevo fatto solo che non trovo piu' la versione definitiva  :Sad:  ora controllo

meglio nella mia macchina

----------

## innovatel

come hosting per il mio sito avevo pensato a QUESTO poi però ho cambiato idea e mi son pigliato QUESTO.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> come hosting per il mio sito avevo pensato a QUESTO poi però ho cambiato idea e mi son pigliato QUESTO.
> 
> Ciao 

 

E se proponessi di clicckare sullo sponsor di http://www.gentoo.org?

(ok... ho visto i prezzi...  :Sad:  )

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco qua ora posso postare la bozza della grafica che avevo fatto tempo fa
> 
> con un mio amico. La pagina e' statica fatta in xhtml e css es e' validata.
> 
> La trovate qui.

 

Bello, mi piace. Se ti può interessare, cambiando il doctype è pure XHTML 1.1 valid.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ecco qua ora posso postare la bozza della grafica che avevo fatto tempo fa
> 
> con un mio amico. La pagina e' statica fatta in xhtml e css es e' validata.
> 
> La trovate qui. 
> ...

 

Perfetto chiaro che mi interessa. Grazie

----------

## emix

Allora, che ne dite se iniziamo a tirare un pò qualche conclusione? I contenuti sono stati definiti a grandi linee (almeno per quanto riguarda il primo rilascio) e noi abbiamo avuto molti scambi di idee. Riassumendo:

l'idea di un CMS tutto nostro credo abbia riscosso tanto successo, ma c'è qualcuno che propone l'utilizzo di un CMS esistente. Che si fa? fedeliallalinea ha postato un esempio di homepage niente male. Sarebbe un ottima base di partenza per il nostro CMS. Eventualmente per quanto riguardo gli strumenti di sviluppo credo ci si sia orientati verso PHP+MySQL... mi sta bene.

Come ci organizziamo?

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea ha postato un esempio di homepage niente male. Sarebbe un ottima base di partenza per il nostro CMS.

 

Io voto per questa soluzione, magari mettendo in piedi il sito provvisorio con la base più o meno statica di fedeliallalinea (che graficamente me gusta  :Very Happy:  ) e automatizzandolo pian piano.

My 2 cents

p.s.: per l'hosting non c'era qualcuno che aveva detto di potercelo fornire in qualche modo? Se è in ascolto ci faccia pure sapere qualcosa, sempre che l'offerta sia ancora valida  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io voto per questa soluzione, magari mettendo in piedi il sito provvisorio con la base più o meno statica di fedeliallalinea (che graficamente me gusta  ) e automatizzandolo pian piano.

 

E' quello che stavo pensando ma non so se a tutti  va bene mettere questa 

pagina statica.

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

> Come ci organizziamo?

 

Se si sceglie la strada del fai-da-te, io propongo la divisione in gruppi di lavoro, uno responsabile del front-end ed uno del (dei) back-end piu' un eventuale gruppo responsabile della sicurezza :

Il gruppo front-end deve sviluppare un ' interfaccia tra utente finale (sia esso visitatore o amministratore del sito) e il back-end. Il sistema deve, come si diceva, generare tale interfaccia in maniera dinamica , tramite templates e css. La definizione di tale interfaccia e' da realizzare in XML.

Il gruppo back-end e' responsbile della realizzazione di sistemi per la memorizzazione di dati, siano essi dinamici come ad esempio Gechi-eventi e Gechi-news oppure statici come il Gechi-manifesto. La memorizzazione di dati e' da realizzare mediante DB e FS (evtl. per i dati statici).

Il gruppo sicurezza e' responsabile della definizione e realizzaione tecnica dei sistemi per il controllo di accessi e la gestione dati. Le soluzioni adottate devono essere compatibili con le scelte tecnice imposte dal gruppo back-end.

Che ne pensate?

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io voto per questa soluzione, magari mettendo in piedi il sito provvisorio con la base più o meno statica di fedeliallalinea (che graficamente me gusta  ) e automatizzandolo pian piano.

 

Si può fare... possiamo già mettere in piedi una home page con i contenuti statici del sito, manifesto, ecc.

E poi si comincia a lavorare... dobbiamo trovare un modo efficiente per collaborare però.

fedeliallalinea... cosa consigli?

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate?

 

Penso che ci siamo... è una buona divisione delle risorse.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> fedeliallalinea... cosa consigli?

 

Non ne ho la piu' pallida idea   :Very Happy:  (forse c'e' da piangere non da ridere). 

Comunque fra un po' ci sono le vacanze di natale e io devo tornare a casa

e non saro' collegato alla rete quindi per qualche giorno non ci saro'.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque fra un po' ci sono le vacanze di natale e io devo tornare a casa
> 
> e non saro' collegato alla rete quindi per qualche giorno non ci saro'.

 

 :Question:   ma non restavi "fuori"?

cmq. puoi sempre venire da me.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque fra un po' ci sono le vacanze di natale e io devo tornare a casa e non saro' collegato alla rete quindi per qualche giorno non ci saro'.

 

Te la dai a gambe...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

>    ma non restavi "fuori"?
> 
> cmq. puoi sempre venire da me.

 

Se non torno mi tagliano i fondi questo e' quello che mi hanno detto in pratica.

Ottimo verro' da te allora cosi' iniziamo a mettere il manifesto e qualche altra

cosetta.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Te la dai a gambe... 

 

Si   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque fra un po' ci sono le vacanze di natale e io devo tornare a casa e non saro' collegato alla rete quindi per qualche giorno non ci saro'.

 

Tra parentesi dobbiamo sempre organizzarci quella famosa birretta...

--Gianluca

----------

## paolo

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   Che ne pensate? 
> 
> Penso che ci siamo... è una buona divisione delle risorse.

 

Per me invece è troppo netta e troppo chiusa.

Visto che il lavoro è piccolo non c'è bisogno di differenziare così tanto i lavori necessari. Basta mettersi d'accordo su chi fa cosa e via...  :Smile: 

Come prima cosa, in attesa dell'hosting, direi che è il caso di mettersi d'accordo con l'altro gruppo di lavoro con i contenuti.

Iniziamo a fare una lista dei contenuti necessari su una paginetta con un groupware tipo wiki. (Per mettere il wiki c'è bisogno di hosting   :Rolling Eyes:   )

Poi decideremo come implementare ogni sezione. 

Come sistema collaborativo che ne pensate di un semplice CVS? Magari pubblico in modo che chiunque possa mandare codice ai "mantainer"  :Smile: 

Però pubblico significa anche che chiunque puo' vedere i bug e sfruttarli  :Smile: 

Paolo

P.S.: Vi piace smarty come template engine?

----------

## Ginko

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: per l'hosting non c'era qualcuno che aveva detto di potercelo fornire in qualche modo? Se è in ascolto ci faccia pure sapere qualcosa, sempre che l'offerta sia ancora valida 

 

Io mi offro a sponsorizzare i 1.90$ mensili che chiedono qui.

Tra parentesi, il numero dei domini e' illimitato (le uniche limitazioni sono i 3gb di traffico mensile e i 500MB di spazio su disco).

L'unico problema e' di natura morale, o almeno per qualcuno potrebbe esserlo : il provider ospita anche siti per adulti.

--Gianluca

----------

## Ginko

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Per me invece è troppo netta e troppo chiusa.
> 
> Visto che il lavoro è piccolo non c'è bisogno di differenziare così tanto i lavori necessari.

 

Il tuo commento non e' infondato, allo stesso tempo pero' la divisione in gruppi non vuol dire che le singole persone non possano collaborare nei vari gruppi. Prendila piu' come una suddivisione di incarichi, a mio avviso ce n'e' bisogno.

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Basta mettersi d'accordo su chi fa cosa e via... 

 

Beh, piu' o meno quello che dicevo io, magari con qualche formalismo in piu' dovuto a deformazione professionale  :Smile: 

 *paolo wrote:*   

> P.S.: Vi piace smarty come template engine?

 

Si mi piace molto. In realta' io stesso ho creato un mini-smarty per il mio sito che purtroppo non e' ancora in linea (devo scrivere i contenuti!!!). Comunque la mia ditta lo utilizza e va veramente bene.

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Per me invece è troppo netta e troppo chiusa.
> 
> Visto che il lavoro è piccolo non c'è bisogno di differenziare così tanto i lavori necessari. Basta mettersi d'accordo su chi fa cosa e via... 

 

Considera però che c'è chi (come me) non vuole sentire parlare di grafica e cose del genere...

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Come sistema collaborativo che ne pensate di un semplice CVS? Magari pubblico in modo che chiunque possa mandare codice ai "mantainer" 

 

Si, penso possa andare bene.

----------

## Ginko

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Come sistema collaborativo che ne pensate di un semplice CVS? Magari pubblico in modo che chiunque possa mandare codice ai "mantainer" 

 

Ottima idea, come alternativa c'e' subversion che funziona via HTTP.

--Gianluca

----------

## paolo

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Considera però che c'è chi (come me) non vuole sentire parlare di grafica e cose del genere
> ...

 

Si si, era sottinteso. I grafici da una parte e Noi dall'altra  :Smile: 

Anche io di html so e voglio sapere il minimo indispensabile!  :Smile: 

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Come sistema collaborativo che ne pensate di un semplice CVS? Magari pubblico in modo che chiunque possa mandare codice ai "mantainer"  
> 
> Si, penso possa andare bene.

 

Ok, ottimo subversion.

Però i servizi di hosting solitamente non fanno installare nulla.

Quindi ci sarebbe bisogno di un prodotto che permetta la collaborazione senza installare nulla o qualsiasi altra strada che permetta di farci collaborare bene (tipo che anche su una adsl installiamo il cvs e il mantainer a fine settimana uppa il tutto, così da avere una versione dev  :Very Happy:  )

Paolo, fremente.

----------

## Ginko

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ok, ottimo subversion.
> 
> Però i servizi di hosting solitamente non fanno installare nulla.

 

Quello che ho indicato prima permette di istallare sw e ti da pure la shell...

--Gianluca

----------

## pelon's

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Jecko_Hee wrote:*      ma non restavi "fuori"?
> 
> cmq. puoi sempre venire da me. 
> 
> Se non torno mi tagliano i fondi questo e' quello che mi hanno detto in pratica.
> ...

 

fate un fischio che vengo anche io ...

----------

## codadilupo

che ne dite di questo ?

questo é il possibile contratto.

a 24 euro l'anno, tutto compreso, e iva inclusa.... 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> fate un fischio che vengo anche io ...

 

Ok ti faccio un fischio quando ci troviamo.

----------

## Ginko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> che ne dite di questo ?
> 
> questo é il possibile contratto.
> 
> a 24 euro l'anno, tutto compreso, e iva inclusa.... 
> ...

 

Mi pare non fornisca supporto Db tipo mysql o simili. La descrizione del servizio e' molto limitata, PHP e Perl sono supportati ma non viene indicato quali librerie sono a disposizione ne se e' possibile istallarle delle nuove.

Non viene fornito accesso al sistema, anche se si puo' istallare dei propri cgi.

Il prezzo e' ottimo, l'offerta mi sembra un po' limitata.

--Gianluca

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> che ne dite di questo ?
> 
> questo é il possibile contratto.
> 
> a 24 euro l'anno, tutto compreso, e iva inclusa.... 
> ...

 

Perchè non cacciarlo su aruba?

----------

## codadilupo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Perchè non cacciarlo su aruba?

 

uhmmm... me ne han parlato malissimo! Pero', é anche vero che conosco una sola persona che ha hosting su aruba, e ha un sito fatto tutto in .asp  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Il prezzo e' ottimo, l'offerta mi sembra un po' limitata.

 

Ne capisco abbastanza poco per saperti dare altri hint, pero', considera che questo é solo la prima offerta che ho letto sul sito: ce ne sono anche altre, sempre su linux, e a costi solo poco superiori. Magari spulciati un po' il sito, cosi' ci sai dire, se hai voglia e tempo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Perchè non cacciarlo su aruba? 
> 
> uhmmm... me ne han parlato malissimo! Pero', é anche vero che conosco una sola persona che ha hosting su aruba, e ha un sito fatto tutto in .asp 
> 
> Coda

 

Mah io conosco diverse persone che usano i servizi di aruba. Magari l'uptime è del 95% e non del 99.9%, però offrono spazio illimitato, email illimitate, nessun limite di traffico, php+mysql a prezzi interessanti. Da non scartare a priori, IMHO.

----------

## daniele_dll

ho letto solo ora il post  :Very Happy:  (e neanche tutto  :Razz: )

io sarei per un cms scritto da zero ^^ e se servono consigli sono a disposizione...perche sto rincretinendo a causa del mio  :Razz:  (sta nella firma)

aruba ve lo sconsiglio parecchio...se volete creare qualcosa di VERAMENTE potente vi serve qualcosa di MOLTO più serio ^^

cosa di più...ma decisamente è molto meglio!

www.areaserver.it

un server virtuale (ovviamente con linux)

banda illimitata...(anche se come sempre è x modo di dire)

ci sta mysql...ma si può benissimo installare PostGreSQL

personalmente ho sempre programmato con MySQL xche ritengo che il 90% degli applicativi funziona meglio...perché non ha bisogno delle SP o delle transazioni (anche se in mysql a breve arriveranno)...inoltre...mysql è un db sviluppato appositamente per il web...come conseguenza è + adatto...infatti tra le sue feature c'è il caching dei risultati delle query che velocizza di ben il 238% l'esecuzione delle query che sono state già eseguite  :Razz: 

se vi serve 1 aiuto...sono a disposizione ^^ credo di cavarmela abb. bene con php (anche perche nn lo uso solo per il web  :Razz: )  :Smile: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Mah io conosco diverse persone che usano i servizi di aruba. Magari l'uptime è del 95% e non del 99.9%, però offrono spazio illimitato, email illimitate, nessun limite di traffico, php+mysql a prezzi interessanti. Da non scartare a priori, IMHO.

 

mmm...mysql lo fanno pagare MOLTO salato ^^

anche xche...spazio illimitato...email illimitate e nessun limite di traffico sono sempre cose abbastanza virtuali in realtà ^^ se il sito gli mangia mezza cpu...nn credo che resterà molto in vita li su ^^ e cosi anche x la banda...e per quanto riguarda le email...si illimitate...ma devi pagare questa cosina aggiuntiva per averla...ed inoltre non puoi fare nulla in automatico (come ad es uno script che in auto registra i nuovi utenti...o simili...xche dovresti farlo interfacciare con la pagina web ^^

e poi aruba ha certi problemi di sicurezza che nn hanno ancora risolto ^^

inoltre...ti dicono loro dove puoi e non puoi scrivere ad es file con php ^^ e la cosa nn è che sia molto carina

----------

## innovatel

QUestione aruba: no grazie.

hanno disattivato di punto in bianco il dominio ad un mio cliente.

poi non so se lo sapete ... ma non ha nessun controllo sulla protezione del FS ... tanto per capirci ... se si vuole si può scrivere nello spazio di un altro utente ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

quando la mia amica me lo ha detto sono rimasto allibitio  :Sad: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> QUestione aruba: no grazie.
> 
> hanno disattivato di punto in bianco il dominio ad un mio cliente.
> 
> poi non so se lo sapete ... ma non ha nessun controllo sulla protezione del FS ... tanto per capirci ... se si vuole si può scrivere nello spazio di un altro utente ...    
> ...

 

già...ma questo solo se si sta su win  :Smile: 

in effetti potreste formattare l'hd...ma lasciamo perdere questi piccoli dettaggli tecnici  :Razz: 

cmq...se dovete prendere un hosting serio areaserver.it (lo uso anch'io) è ottimo...anche xche vi permette di ripartizionare lo spazio x mettere altri domini!

se un domani volete creare un dominio tipo...

forum.gerchi.it o dev.gerchi.it o simili...potete assegnarli lo spazio...l'utente...il db mysql (xche ovviamente avendo qualcosa che è praticamente 1 server dedicato avete anche mysql sotto controllo)

io vi continuo a consigliare areaserver.it xche è veramente qualcosa di eccezzionale  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

x caso sei del forum di html.it?

:stordita:

----------

## siggy

Uaoo, siete partiti in quarta....

Vorrei dare una mano nello sviluppo (in caso di PHP+Mysql) ma non credo proprio

di avere il tempo in questo momento...

Pero' posso fare un'altra offerta..... donare un po' di spazio sul mio server....

purtroppo e' una RedHat.

Date un'occchiata alla configurazione:

http://www.siggy.info/info.php

con Mysql + PGsql

Nessun problema per quanto riguarda lo spazio...

Per la banda se state sotto i 10GB al mese va tutto bene.

E se servono servizi aggiuntivi nessun problema.

ciao

----------

## innovatel

* syggy : "purtroppo è una red hat" ... come ti capisco. Io a casa uso slack / gentoo e qua al lavoro per far dei test mi hanno obbligato a una red hat ... dicono che sia l'ideale per gli amministratori grazie alla gestione dei rpm   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

sempre per syggy: grassie davvero per l'offerta  :Smile: 

* daniele : si si sono io

----------

## daniele_dll

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> * syggy : "purtroppo è una red hat" ... come ti capisco. Io a casa uso slack / gentoo e qua al lavoro per far dei test mi hanno obbligato a una red hat ... dicono che sia l'ideale per gli amministratori grazie alla gestione dei rpm    
> 
> * daniele : si si sono io

 

 :Surprised: 

tu qui! LOL  :Very Happy:  vabbe...nn dico a nessuno di che sei moderatore  :Razz:  (se nn lo sanno già  :Very Happy: )

lol...gli rpm...ideale...mmm...e come dire che windows è ottimo x far server ^^ infatti gli errepiemme...sono proprio un'amore...come scleri quando devi toglierne\metterne uno...lo sanno solo loro  :Very Happy: 

ho avuto a che farci...^^ odiosi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> tu qui! LOL  vabbe...nn dico a nessuno di che sei moderatore  (se nn lo sanno già )

 

ormai mi sono convertito e ne vado fiero.

approposito ... perchè LOL? che ha da far tanto ridere?   :Shocked: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *innovatel wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   tu qui! LOL  vabbe...nn dico a nessuno di che sei moderatore  (se nn lo sanno già ) 
> 
> ormai mi sono convertito e ne vado fiero.
> 
> approposito ... perchè LOL? che ha da far tanto ridere?  

 

ehehehe no nulla ^^

 :Smile:  cmq...sbavviamo insieme! :sbav:

(ok...smetto l'ot  :Razz: )

----------

## randomaze

 *siggy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero' posso fare un'altra offerta..... donare un po' di spazio sul mio server....
> 
> 

 

Le richieste di Shev sono state accontentate   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie dell'offerta   :Very Happy: 

IMHO direi che per adesso va bene...  ma ne cosa dicono gli altri?

ciao!

----------

## GNU/Duncan

ma allora cosa è stato deciso?

almeno vedo di fare emerge dei programmi che servono per sviluppare   :Cool: 

----------

## paolo

Cavolo, m'ero dimenticati di questo 3d  :Smile: 

Allora si parte?

Non me ne vogliate ma per me non va bene affidarsi ad un privato per l'hosting, come ho gia' detto.

Per il resto... si parte?

Il dominio è registrato?

P.

----------

## daniele_dll

se serve, e se posso aiutare, sono felice di farlo ^^

purtroppo nn ho moltissimo tempo libero, ma ho tantissimo codice già pronto e strutture ben testate e sviluppate  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Il dominio è registrato?

 

Ci sto lavorando  :Razz: 

Devo sentire il mio contatto per farglielo registrare, solo che con le feste non so quando riesco a beccarlo. Se ci fossero altri "contatti" in ascolto che possono provvedere in tempi brevi alla registrazione ben venga, non mi offendo  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

E per l'hosting s'era deciso?  :Smile: 

Che brutto avere tutte queste idee senza un wiki  :Very Happy: 

P.

----------

## emix

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> ma allora cosa è stato deciso?
> 
> almeno vedo di fare emerge dei programmi che servono per sviluppare  

 

Per adesso per quello che è stato deciso puoi scaricarti solo Apache  :Laughing: 

Qui le cose da definire sono parecchie, e allora per cominciare mi prendo la responsabilità di dire che creiamo il nostro CMS da zero  :Twisted Evil: 

(mi sa che qui la metà di voi mi ammazza)

----------

## GNU/Duncan

no basta che usiamo PostgreSQL e python  :Wink: 

Cosi imparo ad amministrare il primo e a usare il secondo facendo qualcosa di utile   :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> no basta che usiamo PostgreSQL e python 
> 
> Cosi imparo ad amministrare il primo e a usare il secondo facendo qualcosa di utile  

 

mmm

e se invece di usare il python usasimmo il php?  :Smile: 

a parte che per il web è un zinzino più performante, e poi anche il db mysql, del resto le transazioni e company nn ci servono, quindi si può benissimo ripiegare su un db che è molto più veloce e fa le cose che servono  :Razz: 

----------

## siggy

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *paolo wrote:*   Il dominio è registrato? 
> 
> Ci sto lavorando 
> 
> Devo sentire il mio contatto per farglielo registrare, solo che con le feste non so quando riesco a beccarlo. Se ci fossero altri "contatti" in ascolto che possono provvedere in tempi brevi alla registrazione ben venga, non mi offendo 

 

Anche per questo mi metto a disposizione... se interessa.

Quale dominio era stato scelto? E sopratutto a chi va intestato?

----------

## shev

 *siggy wrote:*   

> Anche per questo mi metto a disposizione... se interessa.
> 
> Quale dominio era stato scelto? E sopratutto a chi va intestato?

 

Certo che interessa. Il dominio scelto era ovviamente gechi.it, inoltre volevamo registrare anche gechi.org per motivi di visibilità, coerenza, gusti personali, etc.

Se mi confermi la tua disponibilità ci sentiamo in pvt per i dettagli (soldi, dati di registrazione, etc). Mandami un pm o usa la mail che trovi nella mia scheda. Grazie ancora per la disponibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

>  *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   no basta che usiamo PostgreSQL e python 
> 
> Cosi imparo ad amministrare il primo e a usare il secondo facendo qualcosa di utile   
> 
> mmm
> ...

 

Sulle transazioni posso essere della tua stessa opinione, su web servono a poco, ma stored procedure e trigger fanno risparmiare molto tempo nello sviluppo... IMHO   :Wink: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*    *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   no basta che usiamo PostgreSQL e python 
> 
> Cosi imparo ad amministrare il primo e a usare il secondo facendo qualcosa di utile   
> 
> mmm
> ...

 

si è vero, ma, "personalmente" preferisco un db più veloce, invece di usare le stored procedure o i trigger, anche perché, per farti un'esempio, per creare la pagina con le news, ad esempio, servono 2 query, quindi credo sia un po inutile creare delle stored procedure ^^ perché sicuramente lanciare 2 query è + leggero di eseguire una stored procedure

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si è vero, ma, "personalmente" preferisco un db più veloce, invece di usare le stored procedure o i trigger, anche perché, per farti un'esempio, per creare la pagina con le news, ad esempio, servono 2 query, quindi credo sia un po inutile creare delle stored procedure ^^ perché sicuramente lanciare 2 query è + leggero di eseguire una stored procedure

 

Qui entriamo in un discorso spinoso...

Le stored procedure in genere sono semi preparare, cioè come minimo no è da rieseguire la parte di analisi e ottimizzazione della query da parte del DBMS, quindi in genere sono più veloci di una query eseguita normalmente, come le viste...

----------

## daniele_dll

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   
> 
> si è vero, ma, "personalmente" preferisco un db più veloce, invece di usare le stored procedure o i trigger, anche perché, per farti un'esempio, per creare la pagina con le news, ad esempio, servono 2 query, quindi credo sia un po inutile creare delle stored procedure ^^ perché sicuramente lanciare 2 query è + leggero di eseguire una stored procedure 
> 
> Qui entriamo in un discorso spinoso...
> ...

 

purtroppo a livello di db non sono un granché, perché mi limito a usare mysql...e non uso sintassi molto particolari, a parte le reg exp che ogni tanto mi servono (le reg exp su mysql) le join...e simili, ma li mi fermo  :Smile: 

cmq...sono del parere che è meglio usare mysql, anche x problemi compatibilità e portabilità del cms stesso ^^

anche xche non tutti gli hoster danno postgres, anzi, sono davvero pochi  :Smile: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Peccato perchè per quello che da è spettacolare...

sto aspettando ad installarlo sulla mia macchina solo per avere disponibile la 7.4 che a quanto pare è psettacolare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Peccato perchè per quello che da è spettacolare...
> 
> sto aspettando ad installarlo sulla mia macchina solo per avere disponibile la 7.4 che a quanto pare è psettacolare  

 

l'ho installato sul mio server a casa...solo che non ho capito ancora come si creano i db o altro  :Smile:  sarà che tempo xora ne ho veramente poco  :Very Happy: 

cmq c'è sempre il problema della portabilità :\

al max x il cms si potrebberò fare semplicemente 2 classi...una x gestire mysql e una per postgres...che tramite espressione regolare trasformano ed adattano la query, xo questo comporta che si perde la potenza dell'uno o dell'altro  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

Volendo, si potrebbe sviluppare su postgress con una certo livello di astrazione, e quando uscirà aggiungere il supporto per MySQL 5, che avrà il supporto per i trigger, ecc.

Comunque mi pare che anche MySQL 4 supporti i trigger utilizzando le tabelle InnoDB.

(e pensare che la scuola per cui lavoro ha ancora mysql 3  :Sad:  )

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Volendo, si potrebbe sviluppare su postgress con una certo livello di astrazione, e quando uscirà aggiungere il supporto per MySQL 5, che avrà il supporto per i trigger, ecc.
> 
> Comunque mi pare che anche MySQL 4 supporti i trigger utilizzando le tabelle InnoDB.
> 
> (e pensare che la scuola per cui lavoro ha ancora mysql 3  )

 

trigger e stored procedure...ci saranno solo su mysql5...che uscirà (tenendo conto della loro velocità di sviluppo) tra un 3\4 anni ^^

quindi...non preoccupiamoci  :Very Happy: 

il problema è SOLO della portabilità a questo punto  :Razz: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ho installato sul mio server a casa...solo che non ho capito ancora come si creano i db o altro  sarà che tempo xora ne ho veramente poco 
> 
> cmq c'è sempre il problema della portabilità :\
> ...

 

Per queste cose hai 2 soluzioni

1)  Mettere un client che ti permette di vare tutto o via browser o applicazione eseguibile

2) Collegarsi in console su pg e andare giù con i comandi standar SQL:) 

per la questione delle classi mi piace, anche se mi concentrerei maggiormente su un DB

----------

## daniele_dll

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   
> 
> l'ho installato sul mio server a casa...solo che non ho capito ancora come si creano i db o altro  sarà che tempo xora ne ho veramente poco 
> 
> cmq c'è sempre il problema della portabilità :\
> ...

 

io ho già adottato la prima soluzione ^^

e che a me mancano le basi con pg  :Smile:  magari appena posso vado a comprare un libro ^^

e riguardo al cms...invece...una cosa importante che si possono fare con le stored procedure, da quanto so e dare l'output in XML...in questo modo, tramite XSLT di può mandare la pagina al browser ^^ e questo credo sia un'ottima cosa  :Smile: 

xo...tronca tante altre possibilità che ho inserito nel mio cms  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

Allora, io dico la mia. Sulla carta tutti i vostri ragionamenti sono validi... ma sulla carta. Considerate che il nostro progetto non è molto complesso, e qui stiamo a discutere se una stored procedure sia più performante di due query. In tutto bisogna scendere a compromessi e secondo me MySQL soddisfa pienamente le nostre esigenze, senza considerare che è il DBMS più conosciuto (a quanto mi è sembrato di capire qui non tutti conoscono il PgSQL).

Diverso è il discorso per il linguaggio di programmazione, in quel caso una scelta piuttosto che un'altra può rivelarsi determinante ai fini, per esempio, della crescita del progetto.

Nessuna polemica, io sono il primo a dire che il Postgre sia più completo di MySQL. Considerate che c'è gente che fa CMS utilizzando file di testo  :Wink: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *emi wrote:*   

> Allora, io dico la mia. Sulla carta tutti i vostri ragionamenti sono validi... ma sulla carta. Considerate che il nostro progetto non è molto complesso, e qui stiamo a discutere se una stored procedure sia più performante di due query. In tutto bisogna scendere a compromessi e secondo me MySQL soddisfa pienamente le nostre esigenze, senza considerare che è il DBMS più conosciuto (a quanto mi è sembrato di capire qui non tutti conoscono il PgSQL).
> 
> Diverso è il discorso per il linguaggio di programmazione, in quel caso una scelta piuttosto che un'altra può rivelarsi determinante ai fini, per esempio, della crescita del progetto.
> 
> Nessuna polemica, io sono il primo a dire che il Postgre sia più completo di MySQL. Considerate che c'è gente che fa CMS utilizzando file di testo 

 

e non sanno a cosa vanno incontro usando i file di testo  :Smile: 

dentro il db ci butto TUTTO quello che mi arriva dall'utente...file uploadati et simili...onde evitare che usando il mio upload ed il cratere che mi permette di includere tramite qualke altro sito...di includere il file che ho uploadato...e questo non sarebbe molto carino

per quanto riguarda il linguaggio sono per il php...ma non perché gli altri linguaggi non ne sono in grado, tutt'altro  :Smile:  perl e python sono 2 giganti e php è piccolino, ma per il fatto che è stato creato specificatamente per il web e quindi ha già tanto materiale pronto e facile da usare

il perl lo escluderei a priori (anche se lo adoro) perché è un zinzino criptico

il python non lo conosco, ma so che è molto potente, però php è decisamente più conosciuto e più sviluppato rispetto al ptyhon, anche perché sta nascendo il PEAR che presto diventerà un colosso e neanche ora ci scherza  :Smile: 

io dico php  :Razz: 

PS: preferibilmente eviterei i muscigli di linguaggi...nel senso che è meglio usare SOLO php ... o SOLO perl...o SOLO python ^^

JSP nn lo prendo in considerazione perché credo che nessuno abbia un server sun per far andare la jvm in real time ^^

----------

## gatiba

Ragazzi dimenticate le Stored Procedure et similia, qua mica si fa il sito della Nasa   :Wink: 

Io direi un ottimo PHP + MySQL, iniziando con un portale "preconfezionato" (così lo mettiamo online prima che io compia 30 anni) e magari sviluppando con CALMA un sistema nativo, da rilasciare perchè no al pubblico  :Wink: 

Io sono disponibile sia per quel che riguarda la parte di sviluppo, sia la parte grafica (anche se meno "ferrato")...

----------

## daniele_dll

ah una cosa importante per l'hosting

mysql non deve avere meno spazio su disco dell'utente

è meglio salvare i file uploadati dentro il db, in modo da evitare che magari qualcuno uploadi una gif con il suo avatar nel forum, e dopo di che, se trova qualche falla che gli permette di includere, include il file gif con dentro il php, e so capperi amari ^^

----------

## gatiba

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> ah una cosa importante per l'hosting
> 
> mysql non deve avere meno spazio su disco dell'utente
> 
> è meglio salvare i file uploadati dentro il db, in modo da evitare che magari qualcuno uploadi una gif con il suo avatar nel forum, e dopo di che, se trova qualche falla che gli permette di includere, include il file gif con dentro il php, e so capperi amari ^^

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Panda

Salve a tutti, 

mi sarebbe piaciuto seguire questo thread di piu' ma non ne ho avuto possibilita'... ho letto poco approfonditamente tutto e penso che sia per me, sia per gli altri che arrivano adesso (IMHO) sarebbe buono postare un resoconto di quanto deciso fin ora.

Cmq... io non ho capito ancora bene COSA questo sito dovrebbe contenere, un numero approssimato di pagine... perche' -insomma- a mio parere la scelta di php/*sql non e' che sia sempre azzeccata. Piu' che altro non penso che un database debba essere per forza messo in conto. Piu' che altro se il sito non lo richiede davvero.

Io qualche tempo fa avevo fatto un piccolo CMS in python, semplice ed istantaneo, nientepopo'dimenoche'... un cgi che generava le pagine secondo un template e prendendo i contenuti da semplici file HTML (ovviamente ridotti nella struttura, ma cmq con la possibilita' di mettere quanto html offra). Tutto veniva gestito da un solo file passando qualche variabile da URL. Avevo anche fatto alcuni moduli come quello per generare gli album. Bastava mettere un import album.py e piazzare la funzione che avrebbe generato l'album e gestito le zoomate in un qualche punto del documento. Mi sono poi reso conto che implementare tutto in python era un tantino scomodo per il versante sicurezza (fare tutto da cgi-bin era un po' scomodo e quindi bisognava mettere la dir root del sito con +ExecCGI) anche se era divertentissimo. Quindi l'ho rifatto in php.

Ovvero http://trinhackria.orson.it/

Insomma... penso che con un qualcosa del genere saremmo liberissimi di implementarci la qualsiasi, anche con qualcosa in python perche' no. IMHO questi CMS sono tutti gli stessi, per quanto te li puoi personalizzare c'e' sempre quella struttura implementativa a cui ti devi attenere... cosi' no. E senza nemmeno un database.

Ovviamente il mio discorso e' fatto in vista di un sito semplice, usabile, utile. Non un portale immenso dove non sai dove cliccare tra sondaggi, forum, tabelline di notizie prese da altri siti, e chi ne ha piu' ne metta.

Certo, se il sito dovra' essere un portalone mi inchino ai database...

Spero di non essere stato OT per negligenza nella lettura del thread   :Embarassed: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Panda wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, 
> 
> mi sarebbe piaciuto seguire questo thread di piu' ma non ne ho avuto possibilita'...
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

sorge ancora il problema dell'hosting ^^

il php è il + usato del web  :Smile: 

un hosting che ti da un python o un mod_python donde lo trovi?

e poi...

include("album.php");

 :Razz: 

anche se non farei mai una cosa del genere xche è di per se scoventientissima ^^

tenendo conto che un sistema modulare è molto più efficente (oltre che sicuro) sviluppare un cms BEN fatto sarebbe la soluzione migliore  :Smile: 

cmq, il problema principale è quello dell'hosting, mentre TUTTI danno php e mysql, non tutti danno python o perl e li sorge il problema della varietà delle offerte e dalla convenienza  :Smile: 

e poi i cgi sono MOLTO più lenti del codice interpretato da moduli o comunque più lenti del FastCGI

edit Shev: ho "snippato" un po' del quoting, è inutile riportare ogni volta l'intero messaggio, siamo in un forum, non in una ML: basta un po' di scrolling e si legge il messaggio precedente (non che in una ML abbia senso quotare l'intero messaggio...)

----------

## shev

 *Panda wrote:*   

> ho letto poco approfonditamente tutto e penso che sia per me, sia per gli altri che arrivano adesso (IMHO) sarebbe buono postare un resoconto di quanto deciso fin ora.

 

Bhe, non è che ci sia molto da dire. 

In uno degli ultimi post nel topic relativo ai contenuti viene riportato il manifesto del gechi, con una scaletta delle cose che offrirà, degli obiettivi e delle sue finalità. Credo sia inutile ripeterlo qui, è già scritto in modo abbastanza sintetico e completo nell'altro topic.

Per quanto riguarda i contenuti tecnici mi pare di capire che le sole cose che si sono scelte sono:

- ci creiamo un CMS nostro

Per il resto mi sembra ancora tutto in alto mare: la specifica per il CMS s'era cominciato a stenderla ma poi s'è arenato tutto, non si sa se usare php o python (mi pare siano gli unici due candidati proposti), se usare o meno un database e se si sceglie di usare il db quale (mysql o postgres).

Probabilmente è il periodo delle feste che giustamente rallenta un po' i lavori, dai primi di gennaio spero il discorso verrà ripreso e portato avanti con maggiore continuità.

p.s.: è un po' OT ma ne approfitto in modo che leggano più o meno tutti: non quotate l'intero messaggio al quale rispondete, è inutile: siamo in un forum, basta un po' di scrolling e si legge ogni messaggio precedente. Quotate solo ciò cui rispondete (possibilmente quotando la frase esatta, non tutto il post) o non quotate per nulla se non rispondete a nulla di particolare. Quotare dovrebbe servire per migliorare la leggibilità dei post e facilitare la comprensione dei messaggi, cose che un quoting selvaggio non agevolano di certo. Grazie per l'attenzione

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> cmq, il problema principale è quello dell'hosting, mentre TUTTI danno php e mysql, non tutti danno python o perl e li sorge il problema della varietà delle offerte e dalla convenienza 

 

Sono d'accordo con daniele_dll per quanto riguarda l'hosting.

----------

## daniele_dll

io continuo a pensare php ^^ e anche mysql  :Smile: 

anche xche, python si sarà bellissimo, ma a livello classi\librerie di quello che c'è per php lui è molto carente e poi. è uscita l'ultima relase ora dopo una vita ed era solo correzione di bugs ^^

io continuo a ripetere che la scelta migliore il php (per tanti motivi, sia perché più performante, sia perché più diffuso, sia perché più stabile come modulo, sia perché è + portabile)

e poi i colossi maggiori sono sviluppati in php, e se sono sviluppati in php un motivo ci sarà  :Smile:  vedi phpbb, invision board, vbulletin, midgard e tanta altra roba ^^

----------

## shev

Quindi tra le scelte ufficiali mettiamo anche il php come linguaggio di sviluppo? Per me può anche andare bene.

Sul db prima vorrei capire se davvero serve, poi si può passare alla scelta (io voto mysql, è leggero e più che adeguato per le nostre esigenze).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quindi tra le scelte ufficiali mettiamo anche il php come linguaggio di sviluppo? Per me può anche andare bene.

 

Diciamo ufficioso prima vorrei sentire un po tutti quelli che hanno postato qui, cerchiamo anche la soluzione che abbia meno malcontenti.

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quindi tra le scelte ufficiali mettiamo anche il php come linguaggio di sviluppo? Per me può anche andare bene.
> 
> Sul db prima vorrei capire se davvero serve, poi si può passare alla scelta (io voto mysql, è leggero e più che adeguato per le nostre esigenze).

 

per un CMS...credo che TECNICAMENTE andrebbe bene sqlite...ma...meglio ovviamente MySQL  :Smile: 

quello che serve a un CMS...sono le caniche select,delete,insert,update e poi le join...almeno nel mio cms non sto usando nient'altro ^^

----------

## gatiba

Sul bisogno di un database direi che personalmente non ho dubbi: visto il post sui contenuti e le (+ o -) sezioni che andranno a comporre il sito, archiviare il tutto su database è, per quanto mi riguarda, più flessibile.

Ribadisco la mia preferenza per PHP (praticamente su internet si trova di TUTTO di PIU' riguardo questo linguaggio, soprattutto per quanto riguarda il supporto) + MySQL (leggero e con tutte le funzionalità che ci occorrono).

Senza contare che, come già detto, anche mia nonna ormai dà hosting per questi due sistemi   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Quindi tra le scelte ufficiali mettiamo anche il php come linguaggio di sviluppo? Per me può anche andare bene. 
> 
> Diciamo ufficioso prima vorrei sentire un po tutti quelli che hanno postato qui, cerchiamo anche la soluzione che abbia meno malcontenti.

 

A giudicare dalle proposte mi sembra che PHP sia il piu' votato, io avrei scelto Perl ma per i piu' questa scelta risulterebbe antipatica  :Smile: 

Sono fuori fino al 5, poi cerchero' di frequentare questo forum piu' assiduamente.

Buon anno a tutti.

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Quindi tra le scelte ufficiali mettiamo anche il php come linguaggio di sviluppo? Per me può anche andare bene.

 

A questo punto mi sa di si.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sul db prima vorrei capire se davvero serve, poi si può passare alla scelta (io voto mysql, è leggero e più che adeguato per le nostre esigenze).

 

Di servire serve perchè garantisce una conservazione e una manipolazione dei dati coerente. Anch'io voto mysql e a questo punto anch'io voto php (anche se l'idea del Python mi piaceva tantissimo  :Razz: ).

----------

## Ginko

Se si punta su PHP io caldeggio molto la scelta di smarty e l'uso di templates per separare il piu' possibile il codice dal layout del sito.

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Se si punta su PHP io caldeggio molto la scelta di smarty e l'uso di templates per separare il piu' possibile il codice dal layout del sito.

 

Ho iniziato a leggere qualcosa su smarty e devo dire che e' proprio quello che fa per noi visto che vogliamo utilizzare php. Io voto per smarty.

----------

## daniele_dll

ehm...

xche usare smarty?

è estremamente pesante e lento ^^

io mi sono costruito un template engine basato sull'eval di php...e vi assicuro che è un missile oltre al fatto che permette di fare cose MOLTO interessanti, cose che di per se, sono implicite  :Smile: 

questo sistema lo uso sul mio CMSoft  :Smile: 

http://freephp.html.it/articoli/view_articolo.asp?id=67

e poi

http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=536334

sono 2 ottimi sistemi tutti e due estremamente veloci, e permettono di fare cose molto potenti senza bisogno di caricare librerie esterne per la gestione dell'xml o simili

altrimenti per produrre l'output si usa XML+XSLT ^^

----------

## Ginko

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> ehm...
> 
> xche usare smarty?
> 
> 

 

Per separare il codice dalla presentazione. Con smarty la separazione e' totale (se lo si vuole).

Un eval di PHP credo che implicitamente richieda che il template sia scritto in PHP, sbaglio?

--Gianluca

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   ehm...
> 
> xche usare smarty?
> 
>  
> ...

 

sbagli ^^

 :Very Happy: 

eval('$content = "' . $_TEMPLATES->read('main/main.tpl.php') . '";');

non ti far ingannare dal .php  :Smile: 

lo metto solo per non far leggere il sorgente della pagina  :Smile: 

$_TEMPLATES è una classe che mi sono fatto che si occupa di caricare\scaricare i file di template e gestire 1 cache temporanea

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> eval('$content = "' . $_TEMPLATES->read('main/main.tpl.php') . '";');
> 
> non ti far ingannare dal .php 
> 
> lo metto solo per non far leggere il sorgente della pagina 

 

Evviva l'opensource  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## daniele_dll

^^

lol...questo non si chiama open source...serve ad evitare che qualcuno possa provare a sfruttare qualke strana vulnerabilità ^^

ed inoltre...lol...fai cosi x una paginetta? potremmo chiamare il file della configurazione dei nostri applicativi .txt e non .php in modo da farli vedere a tutti ^^ cosi siamo tutti "più opensource"   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akiross

Hola raga!

E' un po che non vengo sul forum, infatti mi sono accorto solo ora di questo progetto del sito dei gechi...

Io me la cavicchio con l'aspetto tecnico, non per niente faccio un sito dietro l'altro e li lascio sempre vuoti perche' non so cosa metterci  :Laughing: 

quindi, se avete bisogno di qualcosa chiedete pure.

Giusto per ricordarlo  :Smile:  posso esservi utile:

nella parte grafica, so usare discretamente

 - The GIMP

 - Blender 3D

 - Flash 5 -> Lib SWF e se riesco studio MING

nella parte di codifica, uso bene

 - PHP + MySQL

 - C/C++ per eventuali CGI (anche se x il web preferisco PHP)

bhe, ovviamente potrei studiarmi qualcosa in caso di necessita'...

Meglio se mi rintracciate su ICQ o per email visto che sul forum non vengo molto spesso  :Smile: 

(sapete perche? perche' la mia gentoo box va da Dio e non mi crea problemi  :Laughing:  )

Comunque vedo che qui ci sono esperti, anzi, ESPERTONI, quindi e' un avviso quasi inutile il mio... vabe, meglio far sapere che ci sono anche io  :Smile: 

Ciauz!

EDIT:

Ho letto qualcosina su Smarty, a me sembra una buona idea.

In ogni caso ci sono altri modi per adattare il layout agli script... secondo me un uso ponderato di PHP (MySQL) con XML e Stylesheet CSS puo' fare un ottimo lavoro. E comunque voledo si puo' anche alzare il livello di astrazione di PHP per ottenere qualcosa di simile a smarty.

Fate vobis

----------

## akiross

Io sono uno di quelli che preferirebbe riciclare al massimo, quindi smarty mi sembra una buona diea.

Se pero' volete che ci sia un velocita' razzo, mi sa che l'unica e' sceglieresi un layout decente e fare il sito bene, da subito. Ogni parte dedicata e ottimizzata.

Ovvio che se abbiamo intenzione di cambiare qualcosa, tutto il lavoro se ne va a Fut Fut (o gran parte di esso), ma non e' che si fa un restyling generale ogni anno... basta fare le cose con criterio da subito e, secondo me, possiamo anche fare tutto il codice inline da subito.

Io personalmente sui miei svariati siti (cioe' sempre lo stesso rifatto a nuovo ogni volta  :Laughing:  ) uso semplicissimi file con le funzioni che includo in un index.php, nel quale gestisco tutto. A me non sembra sia lento e la tattica funziona  :Smile: 

Comunque non sono espertissimo di metodologie di programmazione, quindi mi sbaglio sicuramente.

Ciauz

----------

## emix

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Meglio se mi rintracciate su ICQ o per email visto che sul forum non vengo molto spesso 

 

Colgo l'occasione per porre una problematica non di poco conto. Come ci organizziamo per collaborare? Intendo il metodo di comunicazione... il forum non mi sembra un'ottima risorsa.

----------

## akiross

Bhe, direi che la migliore di tutte e' che ognuno mette online il proprio numero di cellulare e che ci facciamo rimborsare le telefonate da mamma gentoo... sapete quanto guadagnano vendendo tazzine?!?!

AhahAHA ovviamente scherzo  :Smile: 

Secondo me dovremmo usare forum e IRC in contemporanea... sul canale di gentoo (su azzurra) potremmo discutere di cose veloci e scelte minori, nonche' proporci per un eventuale aiuto o collaborazione se qualcuno ha bisogno.

Sul forum potremmo lasciare un thread per discutere di eventuali scelte importanti e tenere aggionrati tutti su come va il lavoro. Insomma, per tenerci e coordinare le fasi del lavoro.

Altro non mi sembra il caso (e non mi viene in mente)

Ciauz

----------

## daniele_dll

mmm

anch'io sono per IRC, e in aggiunta, chi ha gaim o altri IM, può postare i suoi nick\uin vari in modo da permettere anche una comunicazione istantanea  :Smile: 

Anche perché magari mentre sei impegnato non guardi la finestra della chat, è più facile che rispondi a chi ti chiama tramite un IM

per il resto, continuo a pensare che la soluzione più efficente è appunto quella di farci un template engine, semplice, ma veloce. Poi magari quando siamo più addentro, vi propongo per intero la mia idea del template engine, perché vi assicuro che si possono fare cose VERAMENTE potenti (come ad es fare l'overload GET delle variabili di una classe, e se ci sta un prefisso ben preciso al nome della variabile allora vuol dire che deve essere caricato il blocco o l'addon che corrisponde al nome della variabile (prefisso escluso)) ovviamente questo si può fare solamente cosi, perché se si devono utilizzare dei rigiri si rallenta tutto, mentre utilizzando eval, questa è una cosa implicita  :Razz: 

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> Poi magari quando siamo più addentro, vi propongo per intero la mia idea del template engine, perché vi assicuro che si possono fare cose VERAMENTE potenti ...

 

Perchè invece non ce lo spieghi ora?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   Poi magari quando siamo più addentro, vi propongo per intero la mia idea del template engine, perché vi assicuro che si possono fare cose VERAMENTE potenti ... 
> 
> Perchè invece non ce lo spieghi ora? 

 

ok   :Smile: 

allora

io nel mio CMS ho utilizzato questo sistema:

se andate su cmsoft.phpsoft.it ci sono varie sezioni appunto generate tramite l'overload del metodo di lettura delle variabili

ad es il numero di utenti online, il tempo di esecuzione, la memoria occupata, il numero di quey, il blocco del login e la data se non erro pure.

ad esempio il blocco del login è generato con:

```

                        </form>

                     </div>

                  </div>

                  <br />

--> {$GLOBALS['_BLOCKS']->block_userpanel} <--

               </td>

            </tr>

         </table>

         <!-- END CONTENUTO -->

```

il codice dell'overload della classe $_BLOCKS non fa altro che controllare se block_ c'è ed è all'inizio (ho usato un'explode, ma si poteva tranquillamente passare ad usare un strpos)

Se c'è si può esplodere la stringa tramite il _, eliminare la prima parte (che in questo caso sarebbe block) reimplodere tutto per evitare che se ci sono altri _ si perde il nome, e dopo di che alla classe che mi gestisce i blocchi faccio prima caricare ed inizializzare il blocco e poi lo avvio. Il contenuto che mi ritornà è il codice html del blocco. Dopo che estraggo i dati dal metodo start li imposto dentro la variabile! E poi al resto ci pensa php.

Questo però da vantaggi importanti, ad esempio, la classe che mi gestisce i blocchi prevede che se viene restituito FALSE dal blocco stesso, non ritorna nulla (il metodo start esegue il blocco, e poi inserisce dentro un template il nome ed il contenuto e restituisce quello in modo che l'overload deve solo impostarlo)

Quindi se ad esempio il blocco userpanel non deve visualizzarsi nella pagina del login basta controllare quale pagina è stata caricata e restituire un semplice false  :Smile: 

Questo non sarebbe stato cosi lineare farlo perché si sarebberò dovute usare delle espressioni regolari per prima cercare la stringa che eseguiva la richiesta, parsare tutte le varie richieste dei blocchi e degli addons e dopo averle eseguite sostituirle...quindi mettiamo ad es che c'erano 6 elementi tra blocchi ed addons, sarebberò state eseguite 6 str_replace e 1 preg_match_all che sicuramente sono più lenti dell'eval  :Smile:  Oltre al fatto che appunto con l'eval posso impostare delle variabili dentro l'array GLOBAL e quindi poterle reusare in tutta l'esecuzione della pagina php!

----------

## akiross

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma cos'e' un CMS?

E poi mi spiegate perche' si deve fare

```
{$GLOBALS['_BLOCKS']->block_userpanel}
```

e non un 

```
<?php chiama_funzione_che_fa_qualcosa(); ?>
```

ho capito come funziona il metodo di daniele_dll, ma quella pagina da chi viene processata? scusate ma e' la prima volta che vedo qualcosa del genere.

E perche' e' meglio tutto cio' che una chiamata diretta di una funzione php? Non e' piu' veloce chiamare delle funzioni piuttosto che processare quella stringa e poi fa quel che deve?

Mi spiace ma non so proprio nulla su questi metodi, altrimenti saprei dare un parere, credo...

Grazie per la pazienza  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## daniele_dll

no...

non posso mettere <?php....?>

 :Smile: 

xche faccio

eval('$content = "' . $_TEMPLATES->gettpl('templates/main.tpl.php') . '";');

a me mi serve prendere il contenuto e metterlo in una variabile

ma nello stesso tempo mi serve poter appunto far trasformare al php le variabili stesse con il loro contenuto ^^

un CMS è un Content Managment System...una cosa tipo http://cmsoft.phpsoft.it o http://www.myphp.it o per farla sporca (anche se è troppo scadente e tocca nel vero senso del termina il fondo) www.phpnuke.it  :Smile: 

Si, fare una semplice chiama ad una funzione è più veloce...ma la funzione deve stare in un file e deve fare qualcosa

dovrebbe, come minimo, ritornarmi il testo.

quindi a me bastarebbe un (ad esempio include("templates/main.php"); ) ma questo vorrebbe dire che deve prendere il file, interpretarlo, aggiungere il file alla sua lista e poi posso eseguire le funzioni, solo che questo non server, perché un template, per definizione, deve SOLO rappresentare l'html, il contenuto. Quello che fa questo sistema è proprio questo, sostituisce il le variabili con il loro contenuto e ti ritorna il template, però permette una certa usabilità e anche una certa velocità  :Smile: 

PS: quello li è il contenuto di una pagina html, non di codice php  :Smile:  il codice php per definizione è codice, non deve contenere l'html, altrimenti gli script vengono molto incasinati ^^

PS2: per maggiori informazioni qui -> http://freephp.html.it/articoli/view_articolo.asp?id=67

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Beh visto che la maggioranza è per PHP e mysql... usiamo quelli   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> io nel mio CMS ho utilizzato questo sistema:

 

Un pò incasinato da capire (soprattutto senza vedere la classe) ma sembra abbastanza interessante.

----------

## daniele_dll

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *daniele_dll wrote:*   io nel mio CMS ho utilizzato questo sistema: 
> 
> Un pò incasinato da capire (soprattutto senza vedere la classe) ma sembra abbastanza interessante.

 

http://dev.cmsoft.phpsoft.it

si può scaricare da li

le classi stanno dentro

src/system/cls

e la configurazione

src/system/inc/config.include.php

come ho detto su, ho già un sacco di codice pronto sotto lgpl...quindi se vi sembra buono e si adatta alle vostre esigenze si può tranquillamente reusare  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

ho letto l'articolo che mi hai passato, sembra interessante...

umm umm non ho mai pensato ad analizzare questo aspetto dello sviluppo...

umm umm lo terro' in considerazione.

Bene, ora che ho capito all'incirca di cio' che si parla, avete la mia approvazione  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## daniele_dll

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ho letto l'articolo che mi hai passato, sembra interessante...
> 
> umm umm non ho mai pensato ad analizzare questo aspetto dello sviluppo...
> 
> umm umm lo terro' in considerazione.
> ...

 

anche in prevision di PHP5 direi di scrivere il tutto utilizzando gli oggetti perché il codice viene veramente più comprensibile (e non ditemi che sono lenti, dipende da chi li usa e da come programma il programmatore  :Razz: )

----------

## emix

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> anche in prevision di PHP5 direi di scrivere il tutto utilizzando gli oggetti perché il codice viene veramente più comprensibile (e non ditemi che sono lenti, dipende da chi li usa e da come programma il programmatore )

 

Sono completamente d'accordo.

----------

## Ginko

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*    *daniele_dll wrote:*   ehm...
> 
> xche usare smarty?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non voglio farne una guerra di religione pero' credo che non sbaglio affatto. Mettere variabili PHP all'interno di un file HTML e poi farne un

eval non significare separare il codice dal layout IMHO.

Ad ogni modo per me una cosa vale l'altra.

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Non voglio farne una guerra di religione pero' credo che non sbaglio affatto. Mettere variabili PHP all'interno di un file HTML e poi farne un
> 
> eval non significare separare il codice dal layout IMHO.
> 
> Ad ogni modo per me una cosa vale l'altra.

 

Trovo anche io molto piu' pulito il sistema di Ginko, meglio separare il ayout da resto se si vuole lavorare in gruppo.

----------

## daniele_dll

mmm

la cosa mi sembra al quanto assurda per 1 semplice motivo

con qualsiasi template engine qualcosa per "sostituire" le variabili al loro contenuto la devi mettere, e quel qualcosa deve avere un nome che potrebbe cambiare, dipende dal codice, di conseguenza è  la stessa cosa al fatto di mettere le variabili e usando eval, ma con il vantaggio che puoi accedere alle variabili globali e quindi fare dei giochetti come quello dell'overload.

----------

## Ginko

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> mmm
> 
> la cosa mi sembra al quanto assurda per 1 semplice motivo
> 
> con qualsiasi template engine qualcosa per "sostituire" le variabili al loro contenuto la devi mettere, e quel qualcosa deve avere un nome che potrebbe cambiare, dipende dal codice, di conseguenza è  la stessa cosa al fatto di mettere le variabili e usando eval

 

Questo mi sembra ovvio. Pero' i template engine esistono proprio perche' un eval non soddisfa tutte le esigenze e non e' ottimizzato per lo scopo.

Ad esempio Smarty compila i templates una volta sola, aumentando le performance (Smarty e' veloce), da accesso a variabili PHP, variabili di configurazione e variabili proprie, possiede delle funzioni built-in e supporta i plug-ins. Tutte capacita' che induibbiamente e' possibile avere anche con un template PHP con lo svantaggio di dover scrivere il codice PHP all'interno del template stesso.

 *Quote:*   

> ma con il vantaggio che puoi accedere alle variabili globali e quindi fare dei giochetti come quello dell'overload.

 

Proprio perche' si lavora in gruppo e chi scrive il codice molto probabilmente non e' colui che scrive il template, io sconsiglierei caldamente l'utilizzo di variabili globali. L'interfaccia tra PHP e template deve essere definita molto chiaramente e a disposizione del template devono essere messo solo le variabili concordate.

Tutto questo sempre IMHO.

--Gianluca

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad esempio Smarty compila i templates una volta sola, aumentando le performance (Smarty e' veloce), da accesso a variabili PHP, variabili di configurazione e variabili proprie, possiede delle funzioni built-in e supporta i plug-ins. Tutte capacita' che induibbiamente e' possibile avere anche con un template PHP con lo svantaggio di dover scrivere il codice PHP all'interno del template stesso.

 

smarty compila cosa? a quale scopo? se poi COMUNQUE deve sostituire il contenuto? forse compila le parti compilabili, ma che in realtà non servono.

Compila = trasforma in html? trasforma in xml? operazioni che non sono necessarie se si utilizza un template engine di per se semplice. Ed inoltre tutto quello che recuperi dal non utilizzare eval lo consumi per la gestione della classe in se.

e per quanto riguarda le variabili globali, io personalmente non le uso, ma ad esempio, se si definisce uno standard, dove ad es il modulo di gestione dei blocchi ha il nome XYZ, non c'è alcun problema, perché quello avrà un nome ben preciso. Inoltre vorrei farti notare che utilizzando un sistema di questo tipo, ovvero facendo l'overload, puoi "effetivamente" mettere il blocco\addons\pluing dove ti pare e piace nella pagina senza subire rallentamenti o senza dover strumentare strani sistemi complessi.

Infine non c'è solo l'aspetto del tempo di esecuzione ma anche quello della memoria usata, ed intrinsecamente ogni cosa complessa consuma più memoria di ogni cosa semplice, certo poi li ha parte anche lo sviluppatore, ma purtroppo se scrive 1000 righe di codice, di per se, quelle mille ci staranno di + e consumeranno di + di 10 righe o di 100 righe, ed infine l'eval, che può sembrare lento, in realtà non lo è poi cosi tanto, perché è vero che deve "parsare", ma in realtà deve eseguire un semplice riempimento di variabile, quindi una sola istruzione php, all'interno di una pagina php, di conseguenza il motore è già avviato ed infine l'eval è sviluppato in C, come il resto del php, e quindi più veloce di scrivere codice php.

Ci sono tante cose che mi spingono ad usare l'eval, ma in maniera corretta, sempre ricordandomi che un template di per se non deve eseguire operazioni, ma deve solo contenere parti dinamiche o statiche che possono essere sostituite.

Non metto in dubbio che smarty è un gran bel lavoro e ti da ampie possibilità, ma perché usarlo se queste ampie possibilità non servono? (che poi li è anche da vedere perché in ogni caso con l'overload si può sempre risolvere tutto)

ed il discorso della compilazione è sempre lo stesso, che cosa può compilare un template engine di un template? se il template non deve essere altro che codice da inviare al browser?

 :Smile: 

edit Shev: il quoting!!! Già è lungo il topic, manca di farlo sembrare lungo il doppio ripetendo intuilmente ogni volta il messaggio precedente... ovviamente ho risistemato io il quoting in questo messaggio, rendendolo più umano

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Ma non potremmo fare uscire i dati in XML e poi applicarci un layout usando XSLT?

Mi pare una soluzione buona, standar e molto documentata IMHO

----------

## daniele_dll

[OT]

pardon  :Razz:  e che sono abituato con altri forum dove il multi quote è disabilitato in auto e quindi viene quotato solo l'ultimo post  :Razz: 

[/OT]

quello credo sia un'ottima opzione

però non ho mai usato XSLT quindi non so :\

----------

## Ginko

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Ma non potremmo fare uscire i dati in XML e poi applicarci un layout usando XSLT?
> 
> Mi pare una soluzione buona, standar e molto documentata IMHO

 

E' sicuramente un approccio diverso per filosofia e (forse) complessita'. Purtroppo non ho grande esperienza percui non posso giudicare se il gioco vale la candela.

In un sistema a template definirei i seguenti elementi base per la navigazione e il rendering della pagina :

definizione della navigazione in XML

definizione del design in XML + CSS

template(s) (PHP/Smarty/XML/da definire) per la rappresentazione delle pagine

script PHP per la creazione dell'albero di navigazione (statico/dinamico)

script PHP per il rendering delle pagine (dinamico)

script(s) PHP per la elaborazione dei dati (dinamico)

Eventualmente alcuni componenti possono essere fusi anche se la navigazione ed il design/rendering dovrebbero in teoria rimanere separati.

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

Allora, direi che è tempo di buttare giù qualcosa. Che ne dite se cominciamo a definire un pò la struttura del database?

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

> Allora, direi che è tempo di buttare giù qualcosa. Che ne dite se cominciamo a definire un pò la struttura del database?

 

Scusate se insisto ma io continuo a pensare che la prima cosa da fare e' individuare e assegnare i task.

Per me i task piu' urgenti al momento sono :

1 - definizione ed elaborazione della navigazione del sito

2 - definizione ed elaborazione dei template

3 - gestione dati dinamici e staticiIo mi offro per il task 1 (ed eventualmente 2 nel caso si usasse Smarty),  naturalmente sarei ben lieto di condividere il compito con qualcuno  :Smile: 

--Gianluca

----------

## daniele_dll

una cosina sui template  :Smile: 

http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=578975

 :Very Happy: 

per quanto riguarda...io posso dare (al momento almeno) un'aiuto nella progettazione e strutturazione del tutto, soprattutto tramite UML

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> 1 - definizione ed elaborazione della navigazione del sito
> 
> 2 - definizione ed elaborazione dei template
> 
> 3 - gestione dati dinamici e staticiIo mi offro per il task 1 (ed eventualmente 2 nel caso si usasse Smarty),  naturalmente sarei ben lieto di condividere il compito con qualcuno 

 

Io mi offro per il 3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Per me i task piu' urgenti al momento sono :
> 
> 1 - definizione ed elaborazione della navigazione del sito
> 
> 2 - definizione ed elaborazione dei template
> ...

 

A me va bene tutti e 3 e' uguale (mi piacerebbe comunque lavorare con Ginko   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> A me va bene tutti e 3 e' uguale (mi piacerebbe comunque lavorare con Ginko   ).

 

Allora io direi che ci becchiamo il punto 1 e ce lo disquisiamo di fronte ad una birreta al Altes Tram Depot  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   A me va bene tutti e 3 e' uguale (mi piacerebbe comunque lavorare con Ginko   ). 
> 
> Allora io direi che ci becchiamo il punto 1 e ce lo disquisiamo di fronte ad una birreta al Altes Tram Depot 

 

Ok mi sta bene e se alla fine si decide per smarty possiamo dare una mano anche li'  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## shev

Ok, come chiesto da Ginko ecco lo schema delle sezioni e relative sottosezione che abbiamo deciso di creare per ora (ne ho aggiunte un paio io, mi sembravano carine. Se non piacciono le leveremo). In futuro potremmo aver bisogno di aggiungerne, quindi regolatevi di conseguenza.

```
Home (con breve messaggio di benvenuto pseudo-statico (o in stile MOTD) e news Gechi related)

_

 |Chi siamo

 |---> Come nasce il Gechi (breve storia di com'è nata l'idea del gechi)

 |---> Manifesto (eventuali sottosezioni inglese/italiano)

 |---> Statuto (regole d'iscrizione e partecipazione al Gechi) 

_

 |Attività

 |---> Calendario eventi (calendario degli eventi principali dell'anno)

 |---> Photo Gallery(gallerie di foto degli eventi cui il Gechi ha partecipato)

 |---------> Sottosezioni variabili per le varie gallerie (eventi, fun, etc)

 |---> Gechi project (spazio dedicato ai vari progetti del/dei gechi)

 |---------> Sottosezioni variabili per i vari progetti e una per gli ebuild

_

 |>Contatti (sezione con le istruzioni e gli indirizzi per contattarci)

_

 |> I Gechi

 |---> Home Personali (ossia un elenco di tutti gli iscritti con link alle pagine personali dei gechi)
```

Tra parentesi ho messo un commento sintetico per farvi capire di che sezione si tratta. Ovviamente i nomi delle singole sezioni potete modificarli se non vi convincono o sono troppo lunghi.

L'ultima sezione, quella delle Home dei gechi ve l'ho messa ma ancora non s'è deciso come comportarsi a riguardo. Prevedete la possibilità di gestire le home ma date pure priorità al resto. 

Mi pare di nno aver dimenticato niente, questa è la base minima dalla quale volevamo cominciare. Se avete domande o non avete chiaro qualcosa, chiedete  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Io mi offro per la 1 o la 3.

Devo ammettere però di non avere tantissimo tempo in questo periodo a causa del mio lavoro. 

Ce la metterò tutta comunque (fosse anche lavorare di notte  :Smile:  ).

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

> Perchè in un file XML? Usiamo il database, no? Così non abbiamo limiti al numero di sottosezioni. Quando ne serve una in più basta aggiungerla. Non so se avete capito bene la mia idea, se volete posso essere più preciso.

 

Certamente e' possibile usare il db pero' anche usando XML non esiste alcun limite alla quantita' di sotto-sezioni definibili, esempio : 

```
<page url="gechi" label="Chi Siamo">

  <page url="manifesto" label="Il Manifesto">

     <page url="inglese" label="English version"/>

  </page>

</page>
```

A differenza del db, il file XML da un'immediata percezione del contenuto che trattandosi della navigazione del sito e' una cosa piuttosto importante.

Inoltre la natura dell'informazione non e' cosi' dinamica da richiedere la memorizzazione in db.

Come sempre IMHO.

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Inoltre la natura dell'informazione non e' cosi' dinamica da richiedere la memorizzazione in db.

 

Su questo sono d'accordo. Usando il db però potremmo ricavare sezioni e sotto-sezioni con una semplice SELECT, invece di fare il parsing di un file XML (comunque non ho mai usato file XML e quindi non so quale operazione sia più complessa dal punto di vista computazionale). Inoltre l'inserimento di una sezione comporterebbe soltanto una INSERT invece di una modifica manuale del file XML. D'altra parte è vero che sezioni e sotto-sezioni vengono modificate di rado.

----------

## gatiba

Mmmhhh forse per la navigazione è davvero da pensare all'XML, non mi pare necessario sfruttare un db...

Non sono dati che necessitano di SQL a mio parere, come invece accade ad esempio per l'anagrafica ...

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Mmmhhh forse per la navigazione è davvero da pensare all'XML, non mi pare necessario sfruttare un db...
> 
> Non sono dati che necessitano di SQL a mio parere, come invece accade ad esempio per l'anagrafica ...

 

Premesso che per me possiamo usare tranquillamente XML, non capisco cosa c'entri il fatto che riguarda la navigazione. Il menù, sezioni e sotto-sezioni sono dei dati e come tali possono essere memorizzati su file o su db. Un utente che visita il sito non avrà nessun vantaggio (o svantaggio) se usiamo l'una o l'altra risorsa. L'unica cosa che deve farci scegliere è la differenza di utilizzo di risorse tra l'esecuzione di una query e il parsing di un file XML, e su questo esprimo la mia ignoranza perchè non mi sono mai posto il problema.Tutto questo IMHO.

----------

## daniele_dll

credo che sia una cosa estremamente pesante usare XML...

x il semplice fatto che al db ci ritroviamo già connessi...mentre XML deve partire il parser, inizializzare il file, estrarre i risultati (tramite delle funzioni php, anche se poi molto dipende da cosa si usa) ed infine abbiamo i risultati

mentre usando mysql evitiamo la inizializzazione perche siamo già connessi ed inoltre il fecth dei dati lo esegue lui  :Smile: 

e comunque non vedo la necessità di una barra di navigazione dinamica :\

----------

## Ginko

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> credo che sia una cosa estremamente pesante usare XML...
> 
> x il semplice fatto che al db ci ritroviamo già connessi...mentre XML deve partire il parser, inizializzare il file, estrarre i risultati (tramite delle funzioni php, anche se poi molto dipende da cosa si usa) ed infine abbiamo i risultati
> 
> mentre usando mysql evitiamo la inizializzazione perche siamo già connessi ed inoltre il fecth dei dati lo esegue lui 
> ...

 

Occhio a non fare confusione, la generazione della navigazione e' si automatica ma non dinamica, ovvero la pesantezza del parsing di XML (che comunque e' tutta da dimostrare) non inciderebbe affato sulle performance del sito in quanto e' un'operazione che viene fatta off-line solo dopo eventuali modifiche alla navigazione.

--Gianluca

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Occhio a non fare confusione, la generazione della navigazione e' si automatica ma non dinamica, ovvero la pesantezza del parsing di XML (che comunque e' tutta da dimostrare) non inciderebbe affato sulle performance del sito in quanto e' un'operazione che viene fatta off-line solo dopo eventuali modifiche alla navigazione.

 

E' allora a che serve? Se non deve essere dinamica tanto vale integrarla direttamente nella pagina.

----------

## gatiba

No infatti: personalmente ritengo superfluo creare una interfaccia dinamica, tantomeno con db.

Non è assolutamente, parere personale, qualcosa che necessiti di database o comunque sistema "dinamico", a meno che stò benedetto menu non cambi ogni settimana  :Wink: 

E comunque anche in quel caso ci sono altre soluzioni: se viene caricato da file esterno ed interpretato anche a livello client-side non vedo quali siano i problemi...

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

> E' allora a che serve? Se non deve essere dinamica tanto vale integrarla direttamente nella pagina.

 

 :Shocked:  Non sono d'accordo. E poi quale pagina? Pensavo fossimo tutti d'accordo che la generazione del sito e' dinamica. Non esiste alcuna pagina statica. Anche i contenuti statici (manifesto per esempio) vengono integrati nella pagine dinamiche generate tramite templates.

Quando parlo di non dinamicita' della generazione navigazione intendo dire che il parsing e l'elaborazione della definizione (sia essa su db o su XML) non viene effettuata on-line (come dice giustamente daniele_dll, a che pro?) ma cio' non toglie che lo stesso sia automartica ossia che consenta di definire la navigazione in un meta linguaggio e generi (off-line) un risultato direttamente utilizzabile dal template engine. In questo processo mi posso immaginare la generazione automatica di link grafici con gimp-script ad esempio e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.

--Gianluca

----------

## daniele_dll

il sito deve essere un CMS per tanto dinamico

ma fare dinamico pure l'elenco dei link che cambiare 1 volta ogni fatta di luna forse è superfluo  :Smile: 

se poi usiamo un sistema di semi caching ad esempio per le news, articoli, tutorial e altro è meglio  :Smile: 

(mi sono spiegato mejo  :Razz: )

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  Non sono d'accordo. E poi quale pagina? Pensavo fossimo tutti d'accordo che la generazione del sito e' dinamica. Non esiste alcuna pagina statica. Anche i contenuti statici (manifesto per esempio) vengono integrati nella pagine dinamiche generate tramite templates.

 

E fino a qua ci siamo...

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Quando parlo di non dinamicita' della generazione navigazione intendo dire che il parsing e l'elaborazione della definizione (sia essa su db o su XML) non viene effettuata on-line (come dice giustamente daniele_dll, a che pro?) ma cio' non toglie che lo stesso sia automartica ossia che consenta di definire la navigazione in un meta linguaggio e generi (off-line) un risultato direttamente utilizzabile dal template engine. In questo processo mi posso immaginare la generazione automatica di link grafici con gimp-script ad esempio e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta.

 

Ok, ora ho capito. Ma non ti sembra in questo modo di creare troppi passaggi per una cosa così banale?

----------

## Ginko

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> il sito deve essere un CMS per tanto dinamico
> 
> ma fare dinamico pure l'elenco dei link che cambiare 1 volta ogni fatta di luna forse è superfluo 

 

La navigazione non e' un elenco di link.

La navigazione e' dinamica nel senso che se io vado sulla pagina X mi appaiono sulla barra dei menu (o dovunque il template decida) tutte i link alle sottosezioni X.1 X.2 X.3. Se vado sulla sotto-sezione X.3 mi appaiono da qualche parte i link alle sotto-sotto-sezioni X.3.a X.3.b X.3.c ecc.

A priori non so quante sezioni/sotosez./sotto-sottosez. ho, come volete codificare tutto cio' staticamente?

 *emi wrote:*   

> Ok, ora ho capito. Ma non ti sembra in questo modo di creare troppi passaggi per una cosa così banale?

 

Probabilmente la soluzione che propongo e' piu' complessa a parole che a fatti ma accetto volentieri contro-proposte che la rendano ancora piu' semplice. 

In questo senso pero' lo scrivere a mano la navigazione in HTML non e' da considerarsi una soluzione IMHO.

--Gianluca

----------

## daniele_dll

:\

ho capito solamente ora  :Smile: 

quello a cui ti riferisci è la navigazione delle varie sotto sezioni  :Smile: 

ma infatti ad esempio la lista dei tutorial nella sezione tutorial ovviamente deve essere dinamica

ma ad esempio il menu con i link principali (home, tutorial, guide, forum ecc ecc ecc) fissa ^^

----------

## gatiba

Ho capito anch'io ora   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ginko

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> :\
> 
> ho capito solamente ora 

 

OK, scusa se non mi sono spiegato bene prima  :Embarassed: 

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello a cui ti riferisci è la navigazione delle varie sotto sezioni 
> 
> ma infatti ad esempio la lista dei tutorial nella sezione tutorial ovviamente deve essere dinamica
> ...

 

Ehm, io non farei distinzioni tra i livelii di navigazione, per me e' tutta visualizzata dinamicamente, cosi' otteniamo templates consistenti.

In effetti per il menu di navigazione e' sufficiente un solo template per tutto il sito.

--Gianluca

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Vai coda, tua è la geniale idea, a te l'onore di proporla nel topic tecnico

 

quindi, eccomi qui a fare la prima richiesta al forum tecnico: in breve, ecco l'idea che ci servirebbe realizzare per il GeCHI; ormai siamo a buon punto con lo statuto e il resto (a proposito: vi consiglio di fare un salto di là, almeno quando avremo finito, giusto per verificare che quel che abbiamo fatto vi aggradi  :Wink:  )

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> chiederei una pagina poll, per le votazioni: mi sembra una soluzione ideale, che ne dite ? Con la differenza che, anziché avere scadenza *temporale*, dovrebbe avere scadenza *quantitativa*: 
> 
> - Il poll chiude quando tutti i soci hanno votato
> 
> - Se qualche socio é impossibilitato a votare (non ha un pc, si trasferisce all'estero, su un isola deserta per cinque anni etc...) il presidente dell'associazione ha la possibilità di aggiornare il numero totale dei votanti, cosi' da far chiudere il poll
> ...

 

aggiungo, che il tutto dovrebbe chiaramente essere gestito con autenticazione, visto che *una testa, un voto*  :Wink: 

Se avete idee, chiarimenti etc..., non esitate a contattarmi.

Coda

----------

## Ginko

Ciao,

come promesso ho cominciato a guardare alla navigazione e a come automatizzarla. Per mostrare la mia idea ho messo su un esempio.

Il sistema gira per ora com mod_perl/perl-template che ho scelto per comodita', nel caso la soluzione piacesse si puo' tranquillamente portare il tutto su PHP/Smarty o qualsiasi template engine si voglia.

I punti fondamenttali di questa soluzione sono:

File definizione della navigazione in XML

Template per la definizione di :

  pagina base

  menu di navigazione

  menu di link

Generazione HTML dinamica

Il codice HTML viene generato on-line a partire dall'input HTTP (quale pagina, sotto-pagina, sotto-sotto-pagina si vuole visualizzare), dei template e del contenuto HTML statico (o dinamico, in futuro).

La definizione della navigazione XML viene interpretata e compilata off-line in un formato interno utilizzabile da mod_perl.

Purtroppo il mio server non elabora correttamente il set di caratteri, non fateci caso.

Attendo i vostri commenti.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Attendo i vostri commenti.

 

Come ti ho gia' detto per me vanno benissimo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   Attendo i vostri commenti. 
> 
> Come ti ho gia' detto per me vanno benissimo.

 

...quindi potete già abbozzare una prima pagina poll ?

aggiungo e riassumo i contenuti che dovrebbe gestire:

- il pol viene aperto dal segretario dell'associazione, e solo da lui

- Il poll chiude quando tutti i soci hanno votato, oppure dopo un certo periodo di tempo (l'una o l'atra condizione viene stabilita da chi apre il poll)

- Se qualche socio é impossibilitato a votare (non ha un pc, si trasferisce all'estero, su un isola deserta per cinque anni etc...) puo' inserire alcuni dati (data di inizio e di fine della sospensione, nome, eventuale motivo e quanto altro vi puo' servire a gestire la pagina) che un automatismo utilizzerà per aggiornare il numero totale dei votanti, cosi' il poll puo' chiudere anche in assenza di alcuni votanti.

- A poll chiuso, un mail viene inviata in automatico a tutti gli iscritti (votanti e non) con ordine del giorno, votazione, statistiche (quanti votanti su quanti aventi diritto al voto etc..).

- Servirebbe prevedere anche una blacklist, per quei gechi svogliati che *si dimenticano* di dire che non voteranno: al momento abbiamo stabilito l'entrata in blacklist dopo 3 votazioni consecutive e/o dopo 6 mesi di voti non pervenuti (vale la condizione che si verifica piu' in là nel tempo)

se vi serve sapere altro, ciamème  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ginko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *Ginko wrote:*   Attendo i vostri commenti. 
> 
> Come ti ho gia' detto per me vanno benissimo. 
> 
> ...quindi potete già abbozzare una prima pagina poll ?

 

Beh, in realta' le due cose sono distinte e non devono per forza essere fatte in sequenza.

Provo a buttare giu' la specifica ma poiche' non sono un esperto di mysql, avro' bisogno di qualcuno per l'implementazione (emi e gatiba si erano offerti per il db  :Smile: . Fermo restando che daro' il mio contributo per  'integrazione nella navigazione e nei template, con il prezioso aiuto di fedeliallalinea   :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> con il prezioso aiuto di fedeliallalinea  

 

Spero veramente di riuscirtelo a dare  :Smile: .

----------

## gatiba

Dicci cosa implementare e faremo del nostro meglio !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ...quindi potete già abbozzare una prima pagina poll ? 
> 
> Beh, in realta' le due cose sono distinte e non devono per forza essere fatte in sequenza.

 

Eh,eh, lo so... solo che di la' si scalpita parecchio, mica laflemmatica scienza che si respira quaggiù  :Razz:   :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ginko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Eh,eh, lo so... solo che di la' si scalpita parecchio, mica laflemmatica scienza che si respira quaggiù  
> 
> Coda

 

Eh eh, lo sai che i geni non dormono... pensano a occhi chiusi  :Smile: 

Comunque, ho buttato giu' una bozza della base dati che ci serve per iniziare:

http://rotoni.com/gechi.it/gechiPOLL.png

EDIT: Perche' l'immagine non viene visualizzata?

Ho, per il momento, tralasciato la parte di autenticazione che dovra' essere realizzata separatamente. In mente ho di usare cookies e Apache ma forse all'inizio sara' sufficiente usare semplicemente basic_auth.

A questo punto si tratta di mettere su il DB (gatiba, puoi pensarci tu?) e cominciare a scrivere l'applicazione per la quale al piu' presto postero' le specifiche.

Saluti

--Gianluca

edit Shev: ho messo l'immagine come url

----------

## Ginko

Eccomi di nuovo. Allora, il modello dalla banca dati lo trovate qui. Ora ho scritto una bozza di specifica per la prima applicazione da realizzare, quella per la gestione dei POLL da parte del segreatrio.

In realta' ancora prima si deve risolvere il problema della autenticazione e scrivere le funzioni per la gestione del DB, intanto pero' guardatevi 'sta cosa e ditemi se rispetta le vostre aspettative/idee.

Gechi-POLL Specifica Applicazioni

=======================

Per la gestione di un sistema automatizzato di votazione mediante interfaccia WEB si definisce  di seguito la soluzione adottata e la specifica  delle varie applicazioni :

Soluzione

---------

Tutte le applicazioni seguono le seguenti norme :

 - il linguaggio utilizzato e' PHP

 - il database utilizzato e' mysql

 - la separazione tra HTML e la logica dell'applicazione viene implementata mediante templates (niente HTML all'interno di programmi)

 - le funzioni comuni (es. operazioni DB) vengono raggruppate in moduli PHP da chiamare nelle varie applicazioni (cio' consente la riutilizabilita' del    codice) 

 - l'identita' del richiedente una certa funzione e' detereminata a livello superiore, esterno alle applicazioni (da definire). Compito delle applicazioni e' verificare i permessi di accesso di tale identita' all'applicazione stessa  (es. l'apertura di un poll puo' essere effettuata esclusivamente dai Gechi designati come segretari).

 - la logica riguardante al gestione degli errori (siano essi conflitti nella banca dati, errori di immisione ecc.) viene implementata a livello locale da ogni applicazione.

Applicazione #1 Gestione POLL

-----------------------------

L'applicazione per la gestione di POLL consente le seguenti operazioni :

 - apertura

 - modifica

 - chiusura

 - cancellazione

Apertura

All'apertura di un poll, il richiedente specifichera' :

 - data di apertura (default: immediata)

 - tipo di poll (a tempo, a numero di votanti)

 - testo del poll

 - opzioni

 a seconda del tipo di poll :

 - data chiusura (se a tempo)

 - numero votanti (se a numero votanti - tale valore viene calcolato                    automaticamente dall'applicazione a partire dal numero di Gechi - presenti o in vacanza - e dalla Blacklist. Tale numero puo' venire modificato dal  Segretario)

Una volta inseriti i dati l'applicazione provvede alla loro verifica ed eventuale memorizzazione nella banca dati e marca il poll come 'aperto' assegnando il nome del richiedente come Responsabile. 

Modifica

Mediante l'applicazione e' possibile modificare un poll precedentemente definito. Gli attributi modificabili sono :

 - tipo di poll (a tempo, a numero di votanti)

 - testo del poll

 - opzioni

 - data chiusura

 - numero votanti

Successivamente ad una modifica, l'applicazione verifica  ida ti immessi ed in particolare se dopo le modifiche effettuate siano stati raggiunti i presupposti per la chiusura automatica del poll.

Chiusura

Un poll risulta automaticamente chiuso quando e' stato raggiunto :

 - il numero di votanti richiesto

  - oppure -

 - la data di chiusura

La chiusura manuale di un poll viene offerta come opzione.

Alla chiusura di un poll, l'applicazione calcola le statistiche rilevanti :

 - numero votanti

 - numero non votanti aventi diritto

 - durata del poll

 - risultato del poll (voti per opzione)

 - eventuali statistiche

L'applicazione marca lo stato del poll come 'chiuso' indicando la data effettiva di chiusura ed invia i risultati a tutti gli aventi diritto di voto (tutti i Gechi ad esclusione di quelli segnati nella Blacklist)

Cancellazione

L'applicazione consente di cancellare un poll, indipendentemente dal suo stato. Cio' consente di eliminare vecchi poll oppure poll correnti non piu' rilevanti.

La cancellazione di un poll e' ultimata quando tutti i dati relativi sono stat  cancellati dalla banca dati, inclusi i voti dei partecipanti.

--Gianluca

----------

## codadilupo

 *Quote:*   

> Chiusura
> 
> Un poll risulta automaticamente chiuso quando e' stato raggiunto :
> 
> - il numero di votanti richiesto
> ...

 

Ok, ma sta passando l'idea di valutare un terzo tipo di poll: a tempo E a numero di votanti.

 *Quote:*   

> L'applicazione marca lo stato del poll come 'chiuso' indicando la data effettiva di chiusura ed invia i risultati a tutti gli aventi diritto di voto (tutti i Gechi ad esclusione di quelli segnati nella Blacklist)
> 
> 

 

Qui sarebbe opportuno che la mail venisse inviata a tutti i soci, votanti e non. Questo perché il poll é stato pensato come metodo di votazione delle delibere interne al gechi, quindi, eventuali decisioni, dovrebbero essere di dominio pubblico.

 *Quote:*   

> La cancellazione di un poll e' ultimata quando tutti i dati relativi sono stat cancellati dalla banca dati, inclusi i voti dei partecipanti. 

 

Per scrupolo, suggerirei di creare pero' prima un archivio poll, dove inserire i risultati delle votazioni, richiamabile da browser: acnhe una cosa banale tipo:

*vedi i risultati delle votazioni* ----> paginetta php ------>

- titolo della votazione

- risultato

P.S.: ottimo lavoro! Credevo che nessuno sarebbe riuscito a capire quello che avevo scritto, data la mia atavica confusione mentale  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gatiba

Ok posso preparare il database ma non sarà pronto prima di domani,

oggi sono incasinatissimo !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Ok posso preparare il database ma non sarà pronto prima di domani,
> 
> oggi sono incasinatissimo !  

 

Guarda che se e' anche pronto per dopodomani non c'e' problema   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Ok, ma sta passando l'idea di valutare un terzo tipo di poll: a tempo E a numero di votanti

 

Sarebbe importante avere la possibilità di questa soluzione, visto che dovrebbe essere quella maggiormente usata.

 *Quote:*   

> Qui sarebbe opportuno che la mail venisse inviata a tutti i soci, votanti e non. Questo perché il poll é stato pensato come metodo di votazione delle delibere interne al gechi, quindi, eventuali decisioni, dovrebbero essere di dominio pubblico

 

Io farei in modo che la mail non venga mandata a tutti i gechi ma solo alla ML del Gechi (o alle ML se ce ne fossero più d'una cui è ragionevole far pervenire i risultati). Si manda una mail e tutti gli aventi diritto la leggono, mi pare semplifichi le cose. In pratica si lascia che sia la ML a comunicarloa  tutti i Gechi, esiste per questo la ML.

Vorrei aggiungere una "piccola" nota: nel topic contenuti si sta decidendo come gestire le assenze temporanee dei votanti, fatto che dovrebbe avere un notevole impatto sul design di ciò che state facendo.

In pratica anzichè far segnalare l'assenza al singolo socio e lasciare che sia un'applicazione a pescare gli assenti impostando il poll (cosa che state facendo ora), il socio non farà che avvertire in ML dell'assenza e sarà il segretario dell'associazione che all'atto della creazione eventuale di un poll segnerà i soci assenti.

Tecnicamente verrebbe realizzato rendendo disponibile, nella paginetta di creazione del poll, un elenco di tutti i soci avente diritto di voto con una o due caselline da spuntare a seconda che il tal socio partecipi o meno alla votazione

Tipo:

```
Nome socio        Assente

Socio 1             [ ]

Socio 2             [x]

Socio 3 ...
```

Però dobbiamo ancora decidere se tenere questo approccio o l'altro. Contiamo di farvi sapere il tutto a brevissimo

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Ok, ma sta passando l'idea di valutare un terzo tipo di poll: a tempo E a numero di votanti 
> 
> Sarebbe importante avere la possibilità di questa soluzione, visto che dovrebbe essere quella maggiormente usata.
> 
> 

 

E perchè non tenere direttamente *solo* questa modalità? (per la fortunata serie: "facciamo poche cose, ma che funzionino bene..."  :Smile:  )

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei aggiungere una "piccola" nota: nel topic contenuti si sta decidendo come gestire le assenze temporanee dei votanti, fatto che dovrebbe avere un notevole impatto sul design di ciò che state facendo.
> 
> 

 

Sperando sempre di semplificare ed ottimizzare la questione, ho postato la mia proposta a riguardo, nel topic contenuti.Last edited by MyZelF on Thu Jan 15, 2004 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io farei in modo che la mail non venga mandata a tutti i gechi ma solo alla ML del Gechi (o alle ML se ce ne fossero più d'una cui è ragionevole far pervenire i risultati). Si manda una mail e tutti gli aventi diritto la leggono, mi pare semplifichi le cose. In pratica si lascia che sia la ML a comunicarloa  tutti i Gechi, esiste per questo la ML.

 

Uhmmmm.... veramente avevo capito che l'iscrizione al gechi, come socio simpatizzante passasse proprio dalla ML, per questo avevo detto *tramite mail a tutti i soci*: per non dover scorporare la lista della ML.  :Wink: 

Anche perché, un socio simpatizzante, considerando che non puo' partecipare alle assemblee etc... come puo' venire a sapere cosa facciamo ? Dal sito, ovviamente, pero' considera che i tempi di aggiornamento spesso dipendono dagl'impegni di ciascuno di noi. 'nsomma, all'atto dell'iscrizione io metterei di default il venir raggiunti da una newsletter (ecco, magari é qui, che dovrebbero essere veicolate le info delle votazioni). Tipo GWN, solo GRN

GeCHI Random Newsletter  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: considera che, tanto, una mail gliela dovremo pur chiedere, durante l'iscrizione, per inviargli una conferma. Al piu', possiamo dargli l'opzione *non sottoscrivere la newsletter*, informandoli che pero', in questo modo, non verranno contattati per le novità etc...

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Anche perché, un socio simpatizzante, considerando che non puo' partecipare alle assemblee etc... come puo' venire a sapere cosa facciamo ?

 

Veramente io avevo capito che la ML fosse per *tutti* i soci, simpatizzanti o ordinari che siano. La *sola* differenza tra i due è che i primi non possono votare, i secondi si. Per il resto entrambi hanno uguali diritti.

Quindi mandare i risultati delle votazioni in ML mi sembrava comodo e pratico, visto che raggiungerebbe tutti i soci. 

Il discorso casomai è un altro: chi non è socio come fa a seguire le attività del Gechi? Risposta: sul sito e per mezzo di annunci e simili. La ML è a nostro uso interno, per organizzarci e gestire il Gechi, non vedo la necessità che chiunque possa leggere ciò che vi viene scritto.

Sul discorso assemblee non credo c'entri la ML, non mi sembra un luogo adatto per farle, meglio un incontro in chat o simile.

In ogni caso se si vuole si può tranquillamente avere una seconda ML adibita a "assemblea dei soci ordinari", usata esclusivamente per decisioni e questioni che è meglio vengano discusse solo tra soci ordinari (tipo espulsioni e cose simili, che implicano l'avere diritto di voto).

Seconda ML che andrebbe a riprendere un po' la storia della newsletter che dicevi, ma ampliata e potenziata: anzichè avere una ML e una newsletter possiamo avere due ML, una per tutti i soci e in cui si volge il grosso del lavoro, una per per soci ordinari in cui trattare gli argomenti delle assemblee o che richiedono il diritto di voto.

Cmq sia, credo sia più comodo mandare i risultati ad una ML/Newsletter piuttosto che singolarmente a tutti i soci (senza contare la paginetta da mettere online che ricalcherebbe il contenuto della mail, con tutti i dati relativi all'esito del poll).

Cmq qui siamo OT, dovremmo spostarci nel topic contenuti  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Veramente io avevo capito che la ML fosse per *tutti* i soci, simpatizzanti o ordinari che siano. La *sola* differenza tra i due è che i primi non possono votare, i secondi si. Per il resto entrambi hanno uguali diritti.
> 
> Quindi mandare i risultati delle votazioni in ML mi sembrava comodo e pratico, visto che raggiungerebbe tutti i soci. 

 

ca' parlamm' e nun ce capimm'  :Wink: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io farei in modo che la mail non venga mandata a tutti i gechi ma solo alla ML del Gechi (o alle ML se ce ne fossero più d'una cui è ragionevole far pervenire i risultati). Si manda una mail e tutti gli aventi diritto la leggono, mi pare semplifichi le cose. In pratica si lascia che sia la ML a comunicarloa tutti i Gechi, esiste per questo la ML. 

 

Se, invece, sei d'accordo che va a tutti, ordinari e simpatizzanti... allora che scriviamo a fare ? Mi sa che siamo in due ad essere trooooppo stanchi!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Sul discorso assemblee non credo c'entri la ML, non mi sembra un luogo adatto per farle, meglio un incontro in chat o simile.

 

Idem come sopra

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq sia, credo sia più comodo mandare i risultati ad una ML/Newsletter piuttosto che singolarmente a tutti i soci (senza contare la paginetta da mettere online che ricalcherebbe il contenuto della mail, con tutti i dati relativi all'esito del poll).

 

ancora idem

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq qui siamo OT, dovremmo spostarci nel topic contenuti 

 

Beh, sei tu il potere   :Twisted Evil:  Divide et Impera!

Coda

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Ok posso preparare il database ma non sarà pronto prima di domani,
> 
> oggi sono incasinatissimo !  

 

Eccomi, purtroppo (causa università) sono stato assente da lunedì. Se hai bisogno di aiuto per il db fammi sapere... troveremo un modo per comunicare  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

Ok Emi ho proprio bisogno di te: ti contatto in privato appena torno da lavoro ...

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> Eccomi di nuovo. Allora, il modello dalla banca dati lo trovate qui.

 

Due appunti:

1) La relazione opzione-voto è 1-n (un voto è relativo ad una sola opzione, una opzione può avere n voti).

2) Il campo idpoll in voto è ridondante, in quanto l'id del poll può essere ricavato dall'id dell'opzione.

Edit:

3) Il campo tipo in poll deve essere di tipo intero e non bool, visto che già i tipi sono 3  :Wink: 

Comunque anch'io sono dell'idea che potremmo utilizzare solo un tipo di votazione, a tempo e a numero di votanti.

4) Tutte le relazioni 1-1 dell'area utenti non hanno senso. Tanto vale inserire tutte le informazioni in una tabella, soprattutto il segretario potrebbe essere rappresentato da un flag nella tabella gechi, così come anche blacklist. Anche vacanza potrebbe essere un flag.

----------

## gatiba

Sbaglio o nella tabella VACANZA il campo commento dovrebbe essere varchar e non integer?

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Sbaglio o nella tabella VACANZA il campo commento dovrebbe essere varchar e non integer?

 

Mi spiegate in due parole a cosa serve la tabella vacanza? Comunque si, dovrebbe essere varchar.

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

> Due appunti:
> 
> 1) La relazione opzione-voto è 1-n (un voto è relativo ad una sola opzione, una opzione può avere n voti).
> 
> 2) Il campo idpoll in voto è ridondante, in quanto l'id del poll può essere ricavato dall'id dell'opzione.
> ...

 

D'accordo su tutti i commenti. Fai pure i cambiamenti che ritieni opportuno.

--Gianluca

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Sbaglio o nella tabella VACANZA il campo commento dovrebbe essere varchar e non integer? 
> 
> Mi spiegate in due parole a cosa serve la tabella vacanza? Comunque si, dovrebbe essere varchar.

 

L'informazione relativa alla vancanza ( o assenza piu' in generale) serve all'applicazione (e al segretario) per determinare quanti aventi diritto al voto ci sono. Un geco temporaneamente assente non viene conteggiato.

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> L'informazione relativa alla vancanza ( o assenza piu' in generale) serve all'applicazione (e al segretario) per determinare quanti aventi diritto al voto ci sono. Un geco temporaneamente assente non viene conteggiato

 

Ragazzi, vi ricordo che ancora stiamo definendo il metodo di gestione dei poll, quindi questa storia delle vacanze potrebbe essere inutile e il tutto risultare semplificato. Entro domani sera dovremmo comunicarvi la soluzione definitiva.

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> L'informazione relativa alla vancanza ( o assenza piu' in generale) serve all'applicazione (e al segretario) per determinare quanti aventi diritto al voto ci sono. Un geco temporaneamente assente non viene conteggiato.

 

Dico la mia: fatto così un utente (prevedendo un periodo di vacanza) va sul sito e "dice" che da tale giorno a tale giorno è assente, giusto? E se torna più tardi dalle vacanze e non ha modo di modificare la cosa che succede?

Secondo me sarebbe meglio impostare uno stato dell'utente (disponibile/non disponibile) modificabile dal profilo dell'utente stesso. In questo modo se io so che domani vado in vacanza vado nel mio profilo e imposto lo stato non disponibile. Analogamente quando torno dalle vacanze modifico il mio stato in disponibile. Non è più semplice?

----------

## emix

Con gatiba abbiamo definito una prima bozza di database, tenendo anche conto delle modifiche (che gli ho appena spedito via e-mail) sul mio post precedente. Appena potrà lo renderà disponibile così ne possiamo discutere.

Per Ginko: che programma hai usato per fare lo schema delle relazioni del database?

----------

## Ginko

 *emi wrote:*   

> Per Ginko: che programma hai usato per fare lo schema delle relazioni del database?

 

DBDesigner4 se ne parlava qui.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

Ok signori, dopo lunghe ed estenuanti discussioni siamo giunti alla definizione di cosa ci servirebbe per gestire i poll.

 *Quote:*   

> I Gechi si suddividono in soci simpatizzanti (senza diritto di voto) e soci ordinari (con diritto di voto). 
> 
> Ogni votazione viene ritenuta valida solo se è stato raggiunto il quorum. Il quorum è fissato nel 50%+1 degli aventi diritto di voto (eliminato il discorso media, quindi) 
> 
> Un socio ordinario che non abbia partecipato almeno ad una tra le ultime 3 votazioni E non voti da almeno un mese perde il diritto di voto, che può essere riguadagnato secondo le modalità previste dallo statuto.
> ...

 

Questo è quanto abbiamo stabilito. Come vedete non serve più la storia delle vacanze e quindi non serve più tutta quella parte sulla gestione delle assenze, essendo sostuita d una più versatile lista che verrà gestita di volta in volta dal segretario secondo le segnalazioni che gli verranno fatte.

Tra parentesi per ogni opzione ho messo i valori di default che dovrebbero essere proposti nelle varie caselle, visto che nella maggior parte dei casi, per esempio, un poll avrà 7 giorni di durata, un quorum del 50%+1 e così via. Importante però che oltre alla proposta automatica ci sia la possibilità di modifica manuale del valore, in modo da poter gestire situazioni eccezionali e lasciarci la flessibilità che ci serve.

Spero di essere stato chiaro, se avete domande o non avete chiaro qualcosa chiedete pure.

----------

## MyZelF

Alcuni note / chiarimenti:

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Un socio ordinario che non abbia partecipato almeno ad una tra le ultime 3 votazioni E non voti da almeno un mese perde il diritto di voto, che può essere riguadagnato secondo le modalità previste dallo statuto.
> 
> 

 

Questo controllo dovrebbe essere effettuato automaticamente dal CMS, che provvederà anche a togliere il diritto di voto ai soci per cui sono soddisfatte entrambe le condizioni.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - numero di votanti (default proposto automaticamente: tutti gli aventi diritto, esclusi quelli "spuntati" nella lista cui accenno dopo)
> 
> 

 

E quindi, come si era detto, un poll viene chiuso automaticamente allo scadere dei termini o quando tutti gli aventi diritto hanno votato.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le votazioni che prevedono la modifica dello Statuto e del Regolamento richiedono, oltre al quorum, la maggioranza assoluta dei voti a favore.

 

Non ne abbiamo discusso, comunque potremmo considerare come maggioranza assoluta i 2/3 degli aventi diritto.

----------

## neon

Scusate se mi sono perso per strada, ma mi sono assentato dal forum un mesetto (spuntatemi la vacanza  :Laughing: )

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   L'informazione relativa alla vancanza ( o assenza piu' in generale) serve all'applicazione (e al segretario) per determinare quanti aventi diritto al voto ci sono. Un geco temporaneamente assente non viene conteggiato. 
> 
> Secondo me sarebbe meglio impostare uno stato dell'utente (disponibile/non disponibile) modificabile dal profilo dell'utente stesso.

 

Si così è decisamente più comodo. L'ideale sarebbe usare anche una data last login in modo tale che il cms in automatico possa settare l'utente non disponibile dopo un mese di assenza, poi l'utente loggandosi ripristina il suo stato.

Oggi ho scoperto che il sito www.gechi.org è stato aperto da inizio mese (news di gentoo.it). ragazzi sono cecato io a non aver visto i messaggi che lo annunciavano in forum? o non ci sono proprio?

Esiste una roadmap? una scaletta? un qualcosa per organizzarci? (forse dovremmo crearla e metterla sul sito) quando avremo una prima bozza del db online da scaricare/testare/modificare/ecc???

Scusate le domande ma io trovo difficilissimo orientarmi usando solo il forum...

MOLTO OT: perchè il menu è a destra?!?  :Surprised: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> L'ideale sarebbe usare anche una data last login in modo tale che il cms in automatico possa settare l'utente non disponibile dopo un mese di assenza, poi l'utente loggandosi ripristina il suo stato

 

Ma hai letto con attenzione i post di questo topic? La storia delle vacanze non serve più, quindi nemmeno eventuali surrogati...

 *Quote:*   

> Oggi ho scoperto che il sito www.gechi.org è stato aperto da inizio mese (news di gentoo.it). ragazzi sono cecato io a non aver visto i messaggi che lo annunciavano in forum? o non ci sono proprio?

 

La prima che hai detto, mi sa che ti serve un buon oculista (o una ricerchina sul forum con "[gechi]" o simile)  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Esiste una roadmap? una scaletta? un qualcosa per organizzarci? (forse dovremmo crearla e metterla sul sito) quando avremo una prima bozza del db online da scaricare/testare/modificare/ecc???

 

Lascio la parola ai tecnici, riguarda loro. Ovviamente intendi roadmap per il CMS, giusto? Altrimenti dubito abbia molto senso.

 *Quote:*   

> Scusate le domande ma io trovo difficilissimo orientarmi usando solo il forum...

 

Potete gestirvi come volete, basta lavoriate!   :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte, mettetevi d'accordo tra di voi per gestire il tutto, come detto nello statuto dei gechi fanno parte dell'associazione i Gruppi di lavoro, con un loro coordinatore a capo dei lavori. Questo ovviamente è un primo gruppo di lavoro, nominatevi un coordinatore e gestitevi come meglio credete.

Buon divertimento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma hai letto con attenzione i post di questo topic? La storia delle vacanze non serve più, quindi nemmeno eventuali surrogati...

 

Si e a quanto ho capito si è deciso di usare una flag per autorizzare o meno gli utenti a votare, giusto? (se non è così allora sono proprio ebete)

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ovviamente intendi roadmap per il CMS, giusto? Altrimenti dubito abbia molto senso.

 

Ovviamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Si e a quanto ho capito si è deciso di usare una flag per autorizzare o meno gli utenti a votare, giusto?

 

Esatto, all'atto della creazione di ogni poll verrà proposta la lista di tutti gli aventi diritto di voto con relativa casellina da spuntare a seconda che il tale socio possa prendere parte o meno alla votazione. Spetterà al segretario spuntare i soci che non votano e gestire le rimanenti opzioni (durata poll, quorum, etc).

----------

## abaddon83

Premetto che non ho letto tutto il Post, volevo comunque proporvi un mio lavoro, mi piacerebbe fare qualche cosa di utile ogni tanto  :Razz: 

qua sotto riporto il msg del thread che ho aperto qualche ora fa, non avendo notato questo thread tecnico... (chiedo perdono)  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dunque ho sviluppato un piccolo (ma non troppo) Content Managment System per il mio gruppo di lavoro, è sviluppato in PHP e Mysql, gestisce gli utenti a gruppi, permette di inserire news suddivise per categorie, gestire articoli, annunci, storie, booklink e guestbook. sfrutta un sistema di gestione template tipo vbulletin e volendo ogni utente puo' scegliersi un proprio stile, è presente un sistema di gestione PM e memo, vi è la possibilità di far uppare news, articoli e altro ancora anche a qualsiasi utente, tanto per essere visualizzata la news ha bisogno del check di un admin  
> 
> vi è la possibilità di aprire e chiudere il portale con un semplice click magari per motivi di restutturazione. 
> ...

 

preciso che il software è nato come progetto a pagamento, sarei comunque molto felice di potervi donare una "licenza", lo script poi in se non ha alcuna restrizione, ovvero potrete modificarlo, adattarlo alle vostre esigenze, ecc... insomma tipo il vbulletin.

se la cosa vi interessa ne sarei molto felice, attendo vostri pareri via mail a questo indirizzo:

abaddon@promisestudios.net

oppure tramite questo thread o quello che ho aperto io per sbaglio che sta qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=799357#799357 (scusate il crosposting)

ciao a tutti^^[/quote]

----------

## abaddon83

piccola rettifica, il sotware è passato ad una licenza OpenSource e a giorni sarà scaricabile sul sito^^

----------

## Ginko

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> piccola rettifica, il sotware è passato ad una licenza OpenSource e a giorni sarà scaricabile sul sito^^

 

Ciao e benvenuto!

Credo di parlare a nome di tutti, se qualcuno non e' d'accordo mi rettifichi pure : per il CMS dei gechi si e' deciso di fare le cose in casa benche' di software in giro (anche OpenSource e Freeware) ve ne sia molto.

Il problema non e' nelle features che tali SW offrono ma piuttosto nella voglia di fare un progetto insieme che sia interamente figlio dei Gechi.

In questo senso tu sei il benvenuto, mi auguro che, vista la tua comprovata esperienza, tu voglia/possa dare una mano. Il tuo SW, benche' gia' pronto e funzionante pero' non lo possiamo/vogliamo usare. Sicuramente tu potrai attingere al codice pero' la soluzione finale sara' data dal lavoro di gruppo. Sei d'accordo?

Ti riassumo a cosa si sta lavorando al momento :

- Navigazione automatica

- Templates Smarty

- DB Gechi

- Funzione di Polling

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *neon_it wrote:*   Si e a quanto ho capito si è deciso di usare una flag per autorizzare o meno gli utenti a votare, giusto? 
> 
> Esatto, all'atto della creazione di ogni poll verrà proposta la lista di tutti gli aventi diritto di voto con relativa casellina da spuntare a seconda che il tale socio possa prendere parte o meno alla votazione. Spetterà al segretario spuntare i soci che non votano e gestire le rimanenti opzioni (durata poll, quorum, etc).

 

Proporre una lista ad ogni creazione poll mi sembra una cosa troppo ripetitiva. Pensa quando gli utenti saranno un centinaio, controlli le caselle una ad una?

Dato che a quanto ho capito:

 *Quote:*   

> Un socio ordinario che non abbia partecipato almeno ad una tra le ultime 3 votazioni E non voti da almeno un mese perde il diritto di voto

 

Si potrebbe far fare questo in automatico al CMS (controllando last_login e last_vote) e magari gestire i ban da una pagina di config generale. In questo modo i conteggi sono precisi e si limitano le possibilità che il Segretario possa sbagliare a contare i votanti  :Very Happy: 

Era questo che intendevo anche nell'altro post, sorry se non sono stato chiaro  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Proporre una lista ad ogni creazione poll mi sembra una cosa troppo ripetitiva. Pensa quando gli utenti saranno un centinaio, controlli le caselle una ad una?

 

Alcuni appunti:

- ormai s'è decisa questa soluzione, non credo sia saggio ricominciare tutto da capo. Le soluzioni proposte sono state parecchie, se s'è scelta questa un motivo ci sarà  :Wink: 

- la lista non sarà ripetitiva o scomoda, visto che andrà spuntato il nome di chi *NON* vota. Quindi il segretario una volta che avrà i nomi di chi non vota basta che vada a spuntare quelle due o tre caselle. Tempo d'esecuzione previsto: 15 secondi. Non sarà necessario scorrere l'intera lista ogni volta, inoltre si spera che tutti i soci ordinari prendano parte alle votazioni, la possibilità di escludere qualcuno deve essere tenuta per casi particolari

- avere la lista permette una flessibilità e comodità che soluzioni automatiche imho non darebbero con tale immediatezza. Prendi il caso che uno per un qualsiasi motivo non partecipi al poll ma sia presente a attivo: spunti la casella e via, un secondo e sei a posto

- far gestire le assenze al segretario permette in modo pratico a chiunque di segnalare la propria assenza, aumentando la possibilità che chi non vota lo segnali. Infatti basterà una telefonata, una mail, un piccione viaggiatore o che altro per segnalare l'assenza.

 *Quote:*   

> Si potrebbe far fare questo in automatico al CMS (controllando last_login e last_vote) e magari gestire i ban da una pagina di config generale.

 

La storia della sospensione del voto sarà ovviamente gestita in automatico. Infatti la lista proposta al segretario sarebbe quella degli aventi diritto di voto. Che poi la sospensione venga gestita automaticamente dal CMS che presenterà la lista di tutti i soci con già spuntate le caselle di quelli sospesi oppure che lo si implementi riservando una flag nella scheda del socio che segnali se è sospeso o meno oppure creando una pagina di config generale sono affari di chi creerà il CMS, dipende dai loro gusti e delle loro preferenze tecniche.

Sperò di averti fugato ogni dubbio  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - la lista non sarà ripetitiva o scomoda, visto che andrà spuntato il nome di chi *NON* vota. Quindi il segretario una volta che avrà i nomi di chi non vota basta che vada a spuntare quelle due o tre caselle.

 

Ok

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - avere la lista permette una flessibilità e comodità che soluzioni automatiche imho non darebbero con tale immediatezza. Prendi il caso che uno per un qualsiasi motivo non partecipi al poll ma sia presente a attivo: spunti la casella e via, un secondo e sei a posto

 

Ok

 *Shev wrote:*   

> La storia della sospensione del voto sarà ovviamente gestita in automatico.

 

Allora alla fine la soluzione è semi-automatica, ok. Sostanzialmente la lista arriva già ordinata ed il lavoro del Segretario si riduce ad eliminare quei pochi che non sono stati conteggiati in auto (mi sembra ottimo) avevo capito tutt'altra cosa  :Very Happy: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sperò di averti fugato ogni dubbio 

 

Si, grazie mille. Mi dispiace di averti fatto ripetere cose già trattate, mea culpa   :Embarassed: 

Ma ora mettiamoci al lavoro... emi gatiba: che fine ha fatto 'sto DB???  :Razz: 

----------

## gatiba

Il DB è pronto da circa una settimana, scusate ma aspettavo la conferma di Emi, solo che non lo sento da un pò, credo sia occupato con l'Università.

Stasera posto lo schema del database così ne possiamo discutere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Il DB è pronto da circa una settimana, scusate ma aspettavo la conferma di Emi, solo che non lo sento da un pò, credo sia occupato con l'Università.
> 
> Stasera posto lo schema del database così ne possiamo discutere  

 

Indovinato!!! Sono appena arrivato e fra un pò darò una occhiata al nuovo schema. Aspettati una e-mail  :Wink: 

----------

## gatiba

E' stato un parto difficile ma ci siamo   :Wink: 

Ecco l'url per lo schema del database: 

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/satiba/

Avanti coi commenti !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Emi mi ha delucidato sulle relazioni con la tabella VOTANTI, appena ho 5 minuti faccio la modifica ...

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Emi mi ha delucidato sulle relazioni con la tabella VOTANTI, appena ho 5 minuti faccio la modifica ...

 

La tabella VOTANTI memorizza gli aventi diritto per ogni poll. Per evitare che questa tabella cresca a dismisura si potranno eliminare tutti i record relativi ai poll già chiusi.

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Avanti coi commenti !!!   

 

Ok, sto guardando il diagramma... dalla tabella POLL è possibile eliminare i campi tipo (c'è solo un tipo di poll) e num_votanti (si può ricavare dalla tabella VOTANTI). Inoltre sempre in POLL è utile definire un indice multiplo su  aperura e chiusura.

Nella tabella GECHI si devono inserire i campi userid e password, e si può mettere anche qui un indice multiplo su questi campi.

Da VOTI puoi togliede id_poll (che si ricava da OPZIONI) e forse commento non serve.

----------

## neon

Nella Tabella GECHI credo sarebbe meglio sostituire segretario: ENUM con carica: TINYINT

 *Quote:*   

> La tabella VOTANTI memorizza gli aventi diritto per ogni poll. Per evitare che questa tabella cresca a dismisura si potranno eliminare tutti i record relativi ai poll già chiusi.

 

Questa table viene utile solo nel momento in cui devi fare una statistica sui votanti di un determinato poll ma se cancelli i record vecchi...

Non sarebbe meglio usare un valore in GECHI tipo votante: ENUM?

tanto se uno può votare può votare per tutti i poll o no?

----------

## gatiba

Ho aggiornato lo schema, Emi dimmi se ho dimenticato qualcosa perchè l'ho dovuto fare in fretta e furia   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/satiba/

----------

## emix

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Nella Tabella GECHI credo sarebbe meglio sostituire segretario: ENUM con carica: TINYINT

 

Bè se sono previste diverse tipologie di utenti (oltre a normale e segretario) si.

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Questa table viene utile solo nel momento in cui devi fare una statistica sui votanti di un determinato poll ma se cancelli i record vecchi...

 

Ti sbagli perchè i voti li recuperi dalla tabella VOTI (tramite l'id del poll). Quella serve soltanto per avere l'elenco degli aventi diritto. Una volta che il poll è chiuso non ha più senso sapere chi aveva diritto di voto in un determinato poll, mentre si sa sempre chi (e cosa) ha votato dalla tabella VOTI.

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Non sarebbe meglio usare un valore in GECHI tipo votante: ENUM?
> 
> tanto se uno può votare può votare per tutti i poll o no?

 

Non è sempre detto.

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> ... Emi dimmi se ho dimenticato qualcosa ...

 

Hai dimenticato di togliere id_POLL da VOTI.

----------

## gatiba

Azz   :Shocked:   !

A dire il vero lo avevo tolto, ma non mi ero accorto che il dbDesigner non lo cancella !!

Non capisco ...

----------

## emix

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Azz    !
> 
> A dire il vero lo avevo tolto, ma non mi ero accorto che il dbDesigner non lo cancella !!
> 
> Non capisco ...

 

Forse perchè prima devi eliminarlo dall'indice...

----------

## gatiba

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   Azz    !
> 
> A dire il vero lo avevo tolto, ma non mi ero accorto che il dbDesigner non lo cancella !!
> 
> Non capisco ... 
> ...

 

Niente da fare non lo toglie, ora lo tiro giù dalla finestra   :Razz: 

----------

## neon

 *emi wrote:*   

> Quella serve soltanto per avere l'elenco degli aventi diritto. Una volta che il poll è chiuso non ha più senso sapere chi aveva diritto di voto in un determinato poll

 

Quindi la tabella viene compilata completamente ad ogni poll? A quanto avevo capito dalle risposte di shev l'idea è di avere una lista con tutti gli utenti da spuntare alla creazione dei poll, ma la lista deve arrivare già ordinata (membri abilitati e membri non abilitati) poi solo in caso eccezzionale il segretario spunta gli assenti

Come fa un utente (o cmq il segretario) ad asempio a disabilitarsi dal suo profilo? bisogna farlo ad ogni poll?

 *emi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   tanto se uno può votare può votare per tutti i poll o no? 
> 
> Non è sempre detto.

 

Vero...

----------

## emix

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Quindi la tabella viene compilata completamente ad ogni poll? A quanto avevo capito dalle risposte di shev l'idea è di avere una lista con tutti gli utenti da spuntare alla creazione dei poll, ma la lista deve arrivare già ordinata (membri abilitati e membri non abilitati) poi solo in caso eccezzionale il segretario spunta gli assenti

 

Questo viene gestito in automatico dal CMS, in base alle regole stabilite dall'associazione (per esempio se uno non ha votato alle ultime tre votazioni viene escluso dalle altre votazioni).

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Come fa un utente (o cmq il segretario) ad asempio a disabilitarsi dal suo profilo? bisogna farlo ad ogni poll?

 

A quanto ho capito io questa possibilità non esiste più. Se io non posso partecipare ad un poll devo comunicarlo al segretario che provvederà a togliermi dalla lista. Correggetemi se sbaglio...

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Questo viene gestito in automatico dal CMS, in base alle regole stabilite dall'associazione (per esempio se uno non ha votato alle ultime tre votazioni viene escluso dalle altre votazioni)

 

Mi raccomando leggetevi *bene* le *ultime* specifiche che abbiamo postato, ossia gli ultimi miei post in questo topic. Se non avete chiaro qualche punto chiedete, non vorrei che alla fine implementaste cose che non servono o ne dimenticaste altre importanti.

La lista dei votanti proposta nelle opzioni di ogni poll serve, non deve essere creata automaticamente ma senza possibilità di modifica. Deve essere creata automaticamente con la lista degli utenti aventi diritto di voto: quelli sospesi già spuntati e gli altri con possibilità di essere spuntati a loro volta dal segretario per esigenze particolari. Si, così sembra incasinata, ma se leggete i post che dicevo è spiegata meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Ok... ho letto *bene*  :Wink:  il post di Shev riguardo le specifiche delle votazioni e suggerisco queste modifiche:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I Gechi si suddividono in soci simpatizzanti (senza diritto di voto) e soci ordinari (con diritto di voto).
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Aggiungiamo il campo "voto" (di tipo ENUM) a GECHI e "segretario" lo cambiamo in "tipo" (di tipo TINYINT UNSIGNED).

 *Quote:*   

> Le votazioni che prevedono la modifica dello Statuto e del Regolamento richiedono, oltre al quorum, la maggioranza assoluta dei voti a favore.

 

In POLL aggiungiamo il campo "statuto" (di tipo ENUM). Forse però è meglio generalizzare e mettere il campo "tipo" (di tipo TINYINT UNSIGNED).

Se ho dimenticato qualcosa ditemelo. Inoltre se avete qualche modifica da proporre FATELO, così una volta stabilito lo schema del db lo prepariamo e lo passiamo al gruppo programmatori... a proposito che fine hanno fatto?

----------

## emix

 *Shev wrote:*   

> La lista dei votanti proposta nelle opzioni di ogni poll serve, non deve essere creata automaticamente ma senza possibilità di modifica.

 

Se ho capito bene in automatico viene presentata la lista degli aventi diritto (cioè con i non aventi diritto spuntati), a questo punto il segretario decide se inserire o togliere qualcuno dalle votazioni e una volta confermata la lista non deve essere più possibile modificarla... giusto?

----------

## shev

 *emi wrote:*   

> Se ho capito bene in automatico viene presentata la lista degli aventi diritto (cioè con i non aventi diritto spuntati), a questo punto il segretario decide se inserire o togliere qualcuno dalle votazioni e una volta confermata la lista non deve essere più possibile modificarla... giusto?

 

Si, hai capito bene  :Very Happy: 

Non l'abbiamo mai detto esplicitamente, però mi sembra logico e corretto non poter più modificare i parametri del poll una volta che la votazione ha avuto inizio. Va impostato bene da subito, poi si può solo votare.

----------

## neon

 *emi wrote:*   

> Aggiungiamo il campo "voto" (di tipo ENUM) a GECHI e "segretario" lo cambiamo in "tipo" (di tipo TINYINT UNSIGNED).

 

...

----------

## emix

 *neon_it wrote:*   

>  *emi wrote:*   Aggiungiamo il campo "voto" (di tipo ENUM) a GECHI e "segretario" lo cambiamo in "tipo" (di tipo TINYINT UNSIGNED). 
> 
> ...

 

Ok, forse non si capisce bene. Il campo "voto" memorizza se un utente ha il diritto di voto (questo diritto può anche essere perso). Il flag "segretario" è meglio cambiarlo in "tipo" di utente (un segretario può essere ad esempio identificato da tipo 0). Questo permette di definire più tipi di utente.

Altrimenti potremmo utilizzare i gruppi come in unix. Creare una tabella gruppi e associare poi gli utenti ai vari gruppi. Che ne pensate? Questo potrebbe tornare utile quando verrà definito il CMS, così la gestione delle varie sezioni verrà affidata ai gruppi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusate se siamo in una situazione di stallo ma sono in periodo di esami. Appena li finisco mettero' tutto il mio tempo libero per il sito. Scusatemi ancora.

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Scusate se siamo in una situazione di stallo ma sono in periodo di esami. Appena li finisco mettero' tutto il mio tempo libero per il sito. Scusatemi ancora.

 

Idem. E non ho la giustificazione degli esami  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## gatiba

Io invece sto annegando nel lavoro ...   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Su invito di anborn (che ringrazio  :Wink:  ) avverto esplicitamente anche voi: nella sezione contenuti stiamo raccogliendo le autocandidature per creare il nucleo di base di soci ordinari/simpatizzanti, per passare poi alla nomina delle varie cariche scondo quanto decretato dallo statuto (che trovate sempre nel topic contenuti, la versione definitiva è l'ultima postata da botta).

Quindi correte a proporvi come soci ordinari o simpatizzanti secondo le vostre possibilità (per capire bene la differenza tra i due tipi di soci, oltre allo statuto, potete leggere uno dei miei ultimi post del topic contenuti).

----------

## abissiblu

credo di esser fuori dal coro, perchè non in  *Quote:*   

>  xml + jsp + mysql!

   se si vuol fare qualcosa di innovativo! il mondo non ha bisogno di un'altro sito copia di nuke, per carità tutti belli e funzionanti, ma la crescuita l'inovazione dov'è?

un saluto a tutti in jsp+xml+mysql sono disposto a dare il mio contributo!

----------

## Ginko

 *abissiblu wrote:*   

> credo di esser fuori dal coro, perchè non in  *Quote:*    xml + jsp + mysql!   se si vuol fare qualcosa di innovativo! il mondo non ha bisogno di un'altro sito copia di nuke, per carità tutti belli e funzionanti, ma la crescuita l'inovazione dov'è?
> 
> un saluto a tutti in jsp+xml+mysql sono disposto a dare il mio contributo!

 

Ciao,

a mio avviso il problema non e' quale tecnologia usare come credo che l'obiettivo non sia quello di creare qualcosa di innovativo.

Credo piuttosto che, vista la carenza di risorse (leggi : tempo e persone) piu' la tecnologia utilizzata e' conosciuta piu' e' facile collaborare tra noi.

Infatti lo scopo e' quello di produrre un sistema funzionante ed efficiente utilizzabile dall'associazione per i suoi scopi.

Comunque xml lo useremo (almeno per la navigazione) cosi come mysql, se vuoi contribuire sei il benvenuto  :Smile: 

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Faccio il punto della situazione per chi non segue la mailng list dei gechi

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> - il DB dei gechi almeno nella sua versione iniziale (quella messa a
> 
>   punto sul thread tecnico) e' stato creato (grazie Emi/Gatiba per il 
> 
>   supporto). Siggy si e' molto gentilmente offerto di installarlo sul
> ...

 

----------

## Ginko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Ginko wrote:*   - un sistema di autenticazione va approntato al piu' presto. Una volta  attivato il DB questo e' presto fatto. Sul come realizzare l'auth se  ne puo' parlare nel forum se siete d'accordo. 

 

Allora, questa e' la mia proposta : - il sistema di autenticazione lo sviluppiamo noi (nello spirito del self made CMS dei gechi, of course  :Wink: 

- il sistema non si basa su PHP_AUTH ne' su l'header WWW_Authenticate di HTTP. Questo per avere la flessibilita' di inserire il login all'interno delle pagine PHP e non dipendere dalla (bruttissima IMHO) finestra di autenticazione del browser.

- il sistema si basa su un session cookie che memorizza un hash MD5 della stringa formata nome utente + password.

- quando un utente esegue il login, il session cookie viene generato, se l'utente esegue un logout, il cookie viene cancellato. Il cookie e' comunque valido solo per la sessione e viene eliminato dal browser all'uscita.

- ad ogni connessione, uno script php verifica se il cookie e' presente e' se l'hash MD5 e' valido (per farlo usa l'username+password nel DB gechi)

- il sistema e' realizzato tramite una classe PHP che fornisce metodi utilizzabili da tutte le successive applicazioni del CMS come ad es. isLogged, userName, userGroup, ecc. ecc.

La cosa e' piuttosto semplice ma a mio avviso flessibile e funzionale. Commenti?

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> La cosa e' piuttosto semplice ma a mio avviso flessibile e funzionale. Commenti?

 

Sono d'accordo perche' anche a me PHP_AUTH e WWW_Authenticate mi fa schifo la finestra. Sentiamo gli altri adesso.

----------

## paolo

Ma ancora non avete buttato giù nulla???

Son passati due mesi e io non mi posso autenticare nè posso postare notizie?  :Very Happy: 

Dai, ragazzi, codate e mettete un CVS con il codice.

Hop hop hop, din din din  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## emix

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono d'accordo perche' anche a me PHP_AUTH e WWW_Authenticate mi fa schifo la finestra. Sentiamo gli altri adesso.

 

Pienamente d'accordo  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbr

non so se ci avete pensato, ma io avrei questa proposta da farvi:

Che ne dite di collegare ad ogni idutente il luogo dove abita in modo da localizzarlo con facilità?

Ad es (naturalmente tutto questo va trasformato in tabelle):

Stato -> Regione -> Provincia -> Comune(con coordinate gps, magari   :Cool:  )  -> Utente(id)

Questo è solo un sistema per localizzare le persone, che altrimenti se volessimo organizzare un evento o una riunione fisica sarebbe un po' meno "democratica" la decisione del luogo.   :Shocked: 

Poi non ci sarà più una scusa per i pool su dove abiti   :Mr. Green: 

Utilizzando il global positioning system sarebbe anche possibile fare in modo che a determinati utenti, determinate info siano più in evidenza di altre... inoltre si potrebbero fare inviti _gentooPub_ ai più vicini geograficamente   :Cool: 

L'idea l'ho buttata giù così, ditemi se siete contrari o non avete capito qualcosa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Questo è solo un sistema per localizzare le persone, che altrimenti se volessimo organizzare un evento o una riunione fisica sarebbe un po' meno "democratica" la decisione del luogo.  

 

questo mi puo' star bene, purche' siano accessibili a tutti, senza tracciamento di chi guarda cosa  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Utilizzando il global positioning system sarebbe anche possibile fare in modo che a determinati utenti, determinate info siano più in evidenza di altre... inoltre si potrebbero fare inviti _gentooPub_ ai più vicini geograficamente  

 

questo mi sta meno bene: fino a prova contraria, decido io, cosa mi interessa sapere, e cosa no.

Dico, potrei essere un disabile, cieco sordo e muto... e voler cmq sapere se si organizza una serata di cinema di fantascienza  :Wink: 

Va bene ottimizzare le risorse, e sfruttare la tecnologia, ma attenzione a non renderla discriminante

Coda

----------

## alexbr

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Utilizzando il global positioning system sarebbe anche possibile fare in modo che a determinati utenti, determinate info siano più in evidenza di altre... inoltre si potrebbero fare inviti _gentooPub_ ai più vicini geograficamente   
> 
> questo mi sta meno bene: fino a prova contraria, decido io, cosa mi interessa sapere, e cosa no.
> ...

 

Ecco, non mi sono spiegato bene (sapevo che coda avrebbe risposto cos'   :Wink:  )...

Intendevo dire di creare qualche tipo di _opzione_ nel sito per mettere in evidenza alcuni eventi più vicini a te geograficamente.

ad es. :

sono tizio  caio e abito a mosca:

```

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   GENTOO PUB A MOSCA

Ci troveremo alle ore xyz nel luogo tot...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   GENTOO PUB A ROMA

Ci troveremo alle ore xyz nel luogo tot...

```

sono caio sempronio e abito a roma:

```

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   GENTOO PUB A ROMA

Ci troveremo alle ore xyz nel luogo tot...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   GENTOO PUB A MOSCA

Ci troveremo alle ore xyz nel luogo tot...

```

sono tizio caio, ho disabilitato l'opzione e abito a mosca:

```

   GENTOO PUB A ROMA

Ci troveremo alle ore xyz nel luogo tot...

  GENTOO PUB A MOSCA

Ci troveremo alle ore xyz nel luogo tot...

```

EDIT: metto in evidenza che così imho non si discrimina nessuno, solo lo si facilita a selezionare quello che con maggiori probabilità potrebbe volere  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> EDIT: metto in evidenza che così imho non si discrimina nessuno, solo lo si facilita a selezionare quello che con maggiori probabilità potrebbe volere 

 

Ah, ecco§: se intendi creare un meccanismo per "ordinare" le risorse, e non per effettuare scelte al posto dell'utente, allora siamo d'accordo, visto che, sebbene "il medium é l'informazione", in questo caso la scelta di avere un filtro resta all'utente, che se ne assume la responsabilità  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## alexbr

Mi dispiace insistere, ma volevo un riscontro dagli sviluppatori per sapere se ciò che ho proposto è fattibile e/o lo faremo...   :Wink: 

PS: con questo fanno 2^8 post in questo topic   :Cool: 

----------

## Ginko

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace insistere, ma volevo un riscontro dagli sviluppatori per sapere se ciò che ho proposto è fattibile e/o lo faremo...  

 Per me non ci sono problemi, non sono esperto di GPS ma credo che se ad ognuno si assegnino una cordinata tipo latitudine/longitudine

 (es. berna e' a longitudine 7.50 e latitudine 46.92) si potrebbe automatizzare un sistema di ricerca tramite semplice interpolazione.

Saluti

--Ginko

----------

## botta

bisognerebbe fare queste correzioni nello statuto che è stato pubblicato nel sito:

art. 6 penultima riga"vanno"

art. 9 quart'ultima riga"L' Assemblea" con la -A- maiuscola

art. 19 ultima riga "informata l'Associazione"

art. 21 portare a capo il punto 2;  alla penultima riga "che animano"; mettere il punto a capo alla fine del punto 3

grazie 

ciao

botta

----------

## Ginko

 *botta wrote:*   

> bisognerebbe fare queste correzioni nello statuto che è stato pubblicato nel sito:
> 
> art. 6 penultima riga"vanno"
> 
> art. 9 quart'ultima riga"L' Assemblea" con la -A- maiuscola
> ...

 

FedeliAllaLinea ci pensi tu? Fammi sapere se non hai tempo che lo faccio io.

--Gianluca

----------

## MyZelF

Già che siamo potreste mettere mano anche al CSS in modo da renderlo finalmente compatibile con konqueror e safari. Basta rimuovere un po' di text-transform: uppercase;. Non ci dovrebbero essere grosse ripercussioni sul layout del sito.

Qualcosa del genere.

----------

## Ginko

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Già che siamo potreste mettere mano anche al CSS in modo da renderlo finalmente compatibile con konqueror e safari. Basta rimuovere un po' di text-transform: uppercase;. Non ci dovrebbero essere grosse ripercussioni sul layout del sito.
> 
> Qualcosa del genere.

 

OK.

--Gianluca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *botta wrote:*   

> bisognerebbe fare queste correzioni nello statuto che è stato pubblicato nel sito:
> 
> art. 6 penultima riga"vanno"
> 
> art. 9 quart'ultima riga"L' Assemblea" con la -A- maiuscola
> ...

 

Fatto

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Già che siamo potreste mettere mano anche al CSS in modo da renderlo finalmente compatibile con konqueror e safari. Basta rimuovere un po' di text-transform: uppercase;. Non ci dovrebbero essere grosse ripercussioni sul layout del sito.

 

Fatto. Sul mio konqueror va fatemi sapere se su safari va e confermatemi anche per konqueror.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Fatto. Sul mio konqueror va fatemi sapere se su safari va e confermatemi anche per konqueror.

 

Su safari ora va benissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sul mio konqueror va fatemi sapere se su safari va e confermatemi anche per konqueror.

 

Perfetto.  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto il form per l'iscrizione. Grazie Ginko.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dopo qualche fatica a riunire tutte le foto dei gechi ho messo online la nostra gallery all'indirizzo http://www.gechi.it/gallery/

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Dopo qualche fatica a riunire tutte le foto dei gechi ho messo online la nostra gallery all'indirizzo http://www.gechi.it/gallery/

 

uhmm... me ne ricordavo di piu  :Wink: 

P.S.: stallman era il 20, non il 21  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> uhmm... me ne ricordavo di piu 

 

E quali mancano?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.S.: stallman era il 20, non il 21 

 

Guasta feste  :Very Happy:  . Grazie per la correzione.

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   uhmm... me ne ricordavo di piu  
> 
> E quali mancano?

 

nulla... pensavo a quelle di cerri al G-Day... ma cerri non é iscritto al gechi... quindi hai ragione tu  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   P.S.: stallman era il 20, non il 21  
> 
> Guasta feste  . Grazie per la correzione.

 

di' pure rompipalle  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> nulla... pensavo a quelle di cerri al G-Day... ma cerri non é iscritto al gechi... quindi hai ragione tu 

 

Ma ci sono!

----------

## xlyz

sapete che coi cookies disabilitati gechi.it non fa entrare? 

di solito mi capita soprattutto con siti commerciali winzozziani.

ma e' proprio necessario?

----------

## neryo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> sapete che coi cookies disabilitati gechi.it non fa entrare? 
> 
> di solito mi capita soprattutto con siti commerciali winzozziani.
> 
> ma e' proprio necessario?

 

Non centra molto windows in tale contesto.. semplicemente esistono soluzioni server side in php, per controllare se l'utente ha i cookie abilitati, facendo ad esempio fare allo script server: dai il coockie e poi fai un redirect su un'altra pagina. Se a qst pagina l utente si presenta con il cookie ok, altrimenti si utilizza il passaggio della variabile di sessione sull'url, mantenendola poi per tutti i passaggi della navigazione.

E' l'unico modo per permettere all'utente di disabilitare i cookie e consentire cmq di mantenere delle sessioni.  :Wink: 

----------

